# *Leaked* New SPB185 & SPB187 divers



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Figured these guys should have their own thread.









So what can we tell from looking at the photo:

•It appears to be the SBDC061/SPB177 MM200 case.

•The bezel seems wider than the current MM200 bezel. On the spb187, it appears to be black matte(brushed?) looks a bit like the new SPB143 bezel.

•No white frame around the date window like the the current MM200.

•The handset is similar to some of the Prospex LX divers, with the MM300 shaped hour hand that's pointy rather than round, and the longer pointed minute hand that's found on LX divers, current MM200 handset, etc. Red dot second hand.

• The hour hand seems to have a single bevel running down the center. I can't find this on any other Seiko model.

•Could just be the angled view, but the 12 o'clock marker seems more angled/pointy than what's on the current MM200/MM300. Possibly similar/same as this one featured on some of the LX models- 








•The 6 & 9 o'clock markers appear to be straight bars, rather than the current mm200 markers that are angled on the inside.

That's all I can spy atm. I can see these being very popular when they come out. Seiko is killing it this year!


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The SPB185 looks alot like the BB stainless steel.

Also have you seen the new Seiko 5's. Looks exactly like a Tudor BB 36.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Grimlock_1 said:


> The SPB185 looks alot like the BB stainless steel.
> 
> Also have you seen the new Seiko 5's. Looks exactly like a Tudor BB 36.
> 
> ...


It looks like the SPB187 but with a steel bezel to me, which looks completely like a Seiko. Definitely not a Tudor. 6159 inspired case design, crown position, Seiko style bezel, hands nothing like a Tudor. I don't see it. The Seiko 5's just look like a mod people were doing to SKXs before Black Bay 36s even existed. It's pretty much what most diver's watches would look like if you replaced the timing bezel with a normal one.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I love the look of the new S5 but I can't find them anywhere yet. They seem to strike a great balance between a dress watch and a tool diver. I sense an unfilled niche in my collection.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> I love the look of the new S5 but I can't find them anywhere yet. They seem to strike a great balance between a dress watch and a tool diver. I sense an unfilled niche in my collection.


They are in stock at Long Island Watch. I ordered one from there yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Are these models definitely coming or is it just this one ‘leaked’ picture which could be a fake?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Buick said:


> Are these models definitely coming or is it just this one 'leaked' picture which could be a fake?


Yeah I wonder. Although I won't be getting one I hope they are real and do come out as they are really good looking.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

From the pics they seems to have a crystal similar to the new capt. Willard/Uemura: beveled and (hopefully) domed.
For me its what really adds up to the current baby 6159 SPB. I also really like that they lose the chapter ring


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I could go for either one of them - unable to decide.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

If these are presumably real, then they're probably not coming out until the very end of year at the earliest, or next year. There were no pictures of these at that Swedish Seiko event, and those were for the upcoming summer/fall releases.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Since the original image was leaked a couple of months back, there has been precisely squat - which doesn’t bode well for it happening anytime soon. 

They do look good but nothing more than a tease until something more concrete comes out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

messyGarage said:


> From the pics they seems to have a crystal similar to the new capt. Willard/Uemura: beveled and (hopefully) domed.
> For me its what really adds up to the current baby 6159 SPB. I also really like that they lose the chapter ring


Good eye, I noticed the beveled crystal today and was gonna update the thread. It made me think of the original Willard, but looking at the new Willard, I wonder if this uses the same hour hand?


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Since the original image was leaked a couple of months back, there has been precisely squat - which doesn't bode well for it happening anytime soon.
> 
> They do look good but nothing more than a tease until something more concrete comes out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given the launch of the new 62Mas style spb143 watch, the new Willard and the new blue dial LE's, it makes sense to hold off on releasing more diver models as to not put out too much at once. 
If I had to guess... I think they'll probably come later this year. I've never seen a company have a model for the following year available for others to see, even internally, and definitely not with a tentative price already attached. 
Companies usually put out yearly catalogs & sales guides, and I'd imagine this is from a 2020 company sales guide.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> B1ff_77 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the original image was leaked a couple of months back, there has been precisely squat - which doesn't bode well for it happening anytime soon.
> ...


This is no way a complaint, but Seiko has already "put out too much"!

One more release wouldn't hurt ?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Iron swan said:


> Good eye, I noticed the beveled crystal today and was gonna update the thread. It made me think of the original Willard, but looking at the new Willard, I wonder if this uses the same hour hand?


Yep, I think they share the handset.
Seiko has done a good job on it, love the stoplight second hand


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about these. I was on the fence with the "MM200" and this came along.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Hard to tell from just the one photo, but I think these may have a more refined look than the new SPB14x series. The thinner bezel and more sculpted lugs could be a winner. I don't think a SPB143 could really go with a suit, but maybe the SPB185 could.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Seiko just release this watch already.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very curious about these.

Hopefully they do turn out to be a real model.

We will wait and see I suppose.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi everyone! Just had a chat today with a local Seiko official boutique rep. here in Moscow and he confirmed these models as real and destined to 2020-2021 season (probably announced this year and out next year), with 6R35 inside. Which is daaaamn good news, if you ask me. Myself torn between the 14X and these MM200.2 beauties, will have to check the 62Mas once they're out (presumably only in Aug here).


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, we will wait for the real pics, then !


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

messyGarage said:


> Yep, I think they share the handset.
> Seiko has done a good job on it, love the stoplight second hand


Almost the same handset - these are sharper at the point, and the hour hand has a longer lume channel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

They look great, hope they are 44mm.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Cobia said:


> They look great, hope they are 44mm.


I'm almost certain it will have the same outer dimensions as the current crop of MM200s/6159-reinterpretations. See this comparison:


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

It's a compelling photo comparison, but I remain hopeful it's a touch smaller!


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

It should be smaller as it doesn't have a chapter ring.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I doubt it’s lost the chapter ring. If the Crystal is different, the edges of the dial could look distorted... frankly it doesn’t look like a change in the chapter ring to me at all, but I imagine the new crystal is the reason some of you think it’s changed. 

Looks fantastic to me... might affect some plans of mine..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

cave diver said:


> I doubt it's lost the chapter ring. If the Crystal is different, the edges of the dial could look distorted... frankly it doesn't look like a change in the chapter ring to me at all, but I imagine the new crystal is the reason some of you think it's changed.
> 
> Looks fantastic to me... might affect some plans of mine..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure the chapter ring has gone the same way as the chapter ring on the SPB14x and the SPB15x, and features a printed index on the dial instead.. Looking at the chapter ring area at 12 o'clock, I'd be very surprised if there is indeed a chapter ring.


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

The leaked photos have saved me a heap of money, since I can't commit to buying any watch while I just patiently for the SPB187 to come into existence.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Surprised no one has tried this yet.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

The obvious is the L2L is greater on the SPB18x models..

Never has a leak had me waiting in such anticipation.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

every is in the left field ! its gonna be 39mm


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you guys think the bezel shine on 187 indicates ceramic?  It's definitely not the 14X texture (which is a positive for me), but hopefully not lacquered steel either...

Btw, is the glass domed or just beveled? Any guesses?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

nivandri said:


> Do you guys think the bezel shine on 187 indicates ceramic?  It's definitely not the 14X texture (which is a positive for me), but hopefully not lacquered steel either...
> 
> Btw, is the glass domed or just beveled? Any guesses?


It's a crappy pic, but I'd say the bezel insert is not as glossy as the new king turtles - so not ceramic. I think the crystal is the exact same as the 151, bevelled.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I always liked the MM 300 but it is without a doubt a little on the large side. I tried one on once and it fit my wrist well enough, but it just wore too large for my tastes.
The instant I tried it on I knew that I wouldn't be comfortable with it and regretfully walked out of the dealer's without it, hoping that one day a smaller version would be released. Even marginally smaller and slimmer would probably have been give for me.
I've got the SPB143 on order. If the SPB187 materialises that'll be next on the list as it is the watch I've been waiting for.
I think then that my watch buying Odyssey will finally be at an end.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

tentimestwenty said:


> Hard to tell from just the one photo, but I think these may have a more refined look than the new SPB14x series. The thinner bezel and more sculpted lugs could be a winner. I don't think a SPB143 could really go with a suit, but maybe the SPB185 could.


Yep the bezel is a little to thick for me on the 14x series, I need more news on these for sure! I'm after a black 40mm diver for daily use!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I made sure the lug width was the same in the two images in my mock-up, as well as the distance between the centre of the dial and the edge of the date window. Despite looking smaller than the 151, the wizardry of the 6159-style case means the 187 is actually the same diameter at 42.5ish. We'll know for sure what the dims are at some point this year.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Two other bits of info I've got from people who claim to have seen the catalogue itself: the dial of the 187 is blue; and both have a new 'satin finish' that is 'straight'. Not sure what this means, but the brushing on the mm200s is circular.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

42.5mm diameter would be great and would really push me to get one even at the (assumed) price premium relative to the older MM200s.

Dunno exactly what they mean by 'satin finish'. I'm guessing they're saying it's gonna have vertical brushing, as seen on the brushing pattern used on the actual MM300.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Think you're right Tom.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I am trying to hold off on my next watch purchase until this is released. My guess is that it will be next summer given that the MM200 released a year after the 62mas modern version (051/053).


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

josayeee said:


> I am trying to hold off on my next watch purchase until this is released. My guess is that it will be next summer given that the MM200 released a year after the 62mas modern version (051/053).


I hope not that's to long!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I think it will be just a 44 mm MM200 with a 6R35, straight hands and a steel bezel. Why should Seiko make it smaller? Its size is its identity.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Next summer WTH!!!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

6L35 said:


> I think it will be just a 44 mm MM200 with a 6R35, straight hands and a steel bezel. Why should Seiko make it smaller? Its size is its identity.


They did make the SPB15x models smaller than the original and the recent reimagined model of a year or so back. They also reduced the size of the new SPB14x vs. the also reimagined 62MAS the SBDC05x series. Seiko could go either way on the sizing of this one. I and others have tried to conclude what it's sizing may be based on the one leaked photo, only to be shot down by others. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm certainly hoping for smaller, even if only a smidge!


----------



## Stevenh06 (Jul 19, 2020)

cave diver said:


> I doubt it's lost the chapter ring. If the Crystal is different, the edges of the dial could look distorted... frankly it doesn't look like a change in the chapter ring to me at all, but I imagine the new crystal is the reason some of you think it's changed.
> 
> Looks fantastic to me... might affect some plans of mine..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cave diver said:


> I doubt it's lost the chapter ring. If the Crystal is different, the edges of the dial could look distorted... frankly it doesn't look like a change in the chapter ring to me at all, but I imagine the new crystal is the reason some of you think it's changed.
> 
> Looks fantastic to me... might affect some plans of mine..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cave diver said:


> I doubt it's lost the chapter ring. If the Crystal is different, the edges of the dial could look distorted... frankly it doesn't look like a change in the chapter ring to me at all, but I imagine the new crystal is the reason some of you think it's changed.
> 
> Looks fantastic to me... might affect some plans of mine..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree. I'm not convinced the chapter ring is gone. Also not entirely convinced that the crystal is beveled. It could just be a trick of the light from a not so great photo. 
Some of the promo pics for the sla039 look the same as this one. ie. no chapter ring and crystal looks beveled by the light at the 6 mark. Yet the sla039 does have a chapter ring and a flat crystal. 
We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The proportion of case-bezel-dial is great. My ears are perked for more info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

konners said:


> They did make the SPB15x models smaller than the original and the recent reimagined model of a year or so back. They also reduced the size of the new SPB14x vs. the also reimagined 62MAS the SBDC05x series. Seiko could go either way on the sizing of this one. I and others have tried to conclude what it's sizing may be based on the one leaked photo, only to be shot down by others. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm certainly hoping for smaller, even if only a smidge!


The original first diver was 38 mm, so Seiko is merely going closer to the original by reducing the size of the 63MAS. The original 1968 diver 6159-7001 is about 44 mm, so the MM200 and its new iteration are true to the original being 44 mm. Just IMHO, though.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Talking to my 'source' at a local Seiko boutique, might get some additional info tomorrow when he's back to the store.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

nivandri said:


> Talking to my 'source' at a local Seiko boutique, might get some additional info tomorrow when he's back to the store.


Just got a reply from Seiko boutique guys that these are 42mm in diameter! Good news (to me).


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

nivandri said:


> Just got a reply from Seiko boutique guys that these are 42mm in diameter! Good news (to me).


Hmmmmmmm, very interesting. I'm still skeptical until more concrete details come out. But if this is true, either/both my Seiko MM200 (SBP079) and my San Martin MM300 homage could potentially find themselves on the chopping block.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

nivandri said:


> Just got a reply from Seiko boutique guys that these are 42mm in diameter! Good news (to me).


Great news, thanks for getting this info from them. Seems like my mockup next to the 151 was accurate then!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

nivandri said:


> Just got a reply from Seiko boutique guys that these are 42mm in diameter! Good news (to me).


Did they say when they will be released?


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

konners said:


> Did they say when they will be released?


Unfortunately, no other details except for '2020/2021 release', whatever that is supposed to mean. As I guessed above, it might mean announced this year and launched next year.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man if these are real and actually 42mm case/ 40mm bezel that’s an amazing watch. 

I will temper my excitement though until there are more details. 

I have a 143 on order right now and I think I would be hard pressed to choose between that and these.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Oh man if these are real and actually 42mm case/ 40mm bezel that's an amazing watch.
> 
> I will temper my excitement though until there are more details.
> 
> I have a 143 on order right now and I think I would be hard pressed to choose between that and these.


That's exactly my issue! Have partially prepaid 143/5/7 (149 coming much later) at a Seiko store and will check them in person once they're here in about 10 days, but so much tempted by 187! Might even have to drop the order unless I will be totally smitten by 63MAS. I am even somewhat hoping they are not as nice as everyone is telling, and there is enough reason to keep waiting for 187 - since I won't be buying both reinterpretations.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

OmegaTom said:


> Hmmmmmmm, very interesting. I'm still skeptical until more concrete details come out. But if this is true, either/both my Seiko MM200 (SBP079) and my San Martin MM300 homage could potentially find themselves on the chopping block.


I'm on the flip side. At first i was cool I'll get the new one and decide which to sell... now i have to have both old and new!


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like a nice diver watch.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, 42mm would make it hard for me not to pick one of these up. I will be patiently waiting for official specs.


----------



## MojoS (Sep 23, 2018)

The steel variant looks great.

The mm200 already wears so well despite its size. Shaving off a few mm either side would only broaden the appeal for more people who are hesitant to test out the common cry from seiko fans that they 'always wear smaller'. (which in my experience the divers always seem to do)

Nice find!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wish we had more news on these.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Wish we had more news on these.


Agreed. I'd love to see an actual picture of the blue one as I kind of like the Great Blue Hole version of the MM200, but would probably prefer the 42 mm size and upgrade to the 6R35 movement.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

nivandri said:


> Just got a reply from Seiko boutique guys that these are 42mm in diameter! Good news (to me).


Awesome!


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

subscribed for more info as well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Very excited about the baby marine master. I was saving up for SPB143/149. But this one has caught my attention now. Hopefully we’ll get some solid news about this from Seiko soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Very excited about the baby marine master. I was saving up for SPB143/149. But this one has caught my attention now. Hopefully we'll get some solid news about this from Seiko soon.


Most likely closer to the end of the year, November/December ish, though my memory is failing me


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

give me time to save my pennies.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

How about a smaller MM300? Nah, it's a classic.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Just wondering, the person who mentioned the spb187 had a blue dial... What kind of blue was it? Sunburst, graded, matte etc? Nice looking watch.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

kyle1234c said:


> Just wondering, the person who mentioned the spb187 had a blue dial... What kind of blue was it? Sunburst, graded, matte etc? Nice looking watch.


Just in reference to the colour. Here's a coloured version of that leaked image we all know (I don't know where it came from, just found it on Google Images). It still looks relatively desaturated though.








Assuming the colours in that picture are actually less saturated than the watches are in reality, then the dial colour on the SPB187 (left) perhaps reminds me of either the SLA037 or the SPB149 (which are pretty similar in of themselves).


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Just my luck that I come across this leak not even a week into ownership of the SPB079 MM200. Hands on the SPB185/187 look much better than the SPB079 but the arrowed 12 indice doesn't do it for me. 

Seems like we will never be getting a true "Baby MM", unless you swap the MM200 hands for the OEM MM300 ones which I plan to do to mine as soon as I source the hands.

Also, it looks like the indices printed on the dial instead of the chapter ring? Could be Seiko attempting to find an easier solution to their alignment problems.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> Just wondering, the person who mentioned the spb187 had a blue dial... What kind of blue was it? Sunburst, graded, matte etc? Nice looking watch.


Someone said navy blue. I'd guess like the SLA039J1. (The 187 is its baby brother after all)


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

That would be incredible if it looked like that. Eagerly anticipating. . .


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Realised I hadn't checked in on this thread in a while. Alas, the wait continues..

Liking the blue dial suggestions mentioned. I could get behind one of them. But though when mentioned way back it was on the steel insert reference


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

konners said:


> Realised I hadn't checked in on this thread in a while. Alas, the wait continues..
> 
> Liking the blue dial suggestions mentioned. I could get behind one of them. But though when mentioned way back it was on the steel insert reference


I initially thought the same thing, but the earlier posts say it's the non-steel bezel one that has the blue dial.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> Someone said navy blue. I'd guess like the SLA039J1. (The 187 is its baby brother after all)
> 
> View attachment 15385382


I hope the bezel on the SPB185 is slightly angled like the SBDC.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

If it does have a similar blue dial then this looks pretty great. I hear these wear well as well so 42mm sounds like a great size. Was going to ask why seiko would release something so similar to the 039 so soon after release but this does seem. To be their way. I am torn. I originally thought I was going for the spb143/149 but both this and the Willard are looking great as well. As I'm intending this to be my last watch I think I will just wait until all are out and see what wears best.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Joll71 said:


> Someone said navy blue. I'd guess like the SLA039J1. (The 187 is its baby brother after all)
> 
> View attachment 15385382


Great pic. That's a good lookin watch


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting, can't wait to see better photos. The image makes the dial seem a little small and cramped. I really like my Topper MM200 and I think it's Seiko's best use with those modern arrow hands, however, it's nice to see them go back to something more traditional.


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

damn RIP wallet!


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> Interesting, can't wait to see better photos. The image makes the dial seem a little small and cramped. I really like my Topper MM200 and I think it's Seiko's best use with those modern arrow hands, however, it's nice to see them go back to something more traditional.


Don't think it will be cramped though - look at MM300, it has a smaller dial compared to MM200 and nobody seems to complain


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

nivandri said:


> Don't think it will be cramped though - look at MM300, it has a smaller dial compared to MM200 and nobody seems to complain


Very true


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

nivandri said:


> Don't think it will be cramped though - look at MM300, it has a smaller dial compared to MM200 and nobody seems to complain


Good point!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The 187 will be my next watch. When will it be released? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't think there's been anything new since the original leaked photo, my guess is probably not until next year


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Don't forget historically Seiko release around Nov/December as well. They've otherwise stuck to their release schedule for the most part (even the "Japan Blue" models which I suspect were timed for the Olympics), so I'm not sure Covid will shift anything for end of year.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> The 187 will be my next watch. When will it be released?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


According to a Seiko boutique rep. - announced this year, released next year.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Any size/dimension information that is confirmed???


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Any size/dimension information that is confirmed???


42mm diameter, mentioned above in the thread.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nothing is confirmed, nobody knows anything about them. They might as well be made up at this point.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> Nothing is confirmed, nobody knows anything about them. They might as well be made up at this point.


Right, let's close the thread then. 
By 'confirmed' I mean that I've got somewhat official info on them from the company representatives. To what extent that makes it official / confirmed - it's up to everyone to decide. If we limit the discussion to the officially announced models only, life would be a tad more boring, wouldn't it?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

nivandri said:


> Right, let's close the thread then.
> By 'confirmed' I mean that I've got somewhat official info on them from the company representatives. To what extent that makes it official / confirmed - it's up to everyone to decide. If we limit the discussion to the officially announced models only, life would be a tad more boring, wouldn't it?


I didn't say don't talk about them did I. I just said everything in this thread is basically guessing and none of us know anything. Whoever it was at Seiko is probably clueless too, a lot of misinformation comes from Seiko representatives in my experience and I'm sure many others will agree. Look at the 149 etc. for example. Seiko representatives told people about 3 different things regarding what the bezel was made of. You've had one of the main guys at Seiko giving misinformation about one of their own watches in a speech and the same misinformation printed on the website.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> I didn't say don't talk about them did I. I just said everything in this thread is basically guessing and none of us know anything.


To me there's a difference between 'knowing nothing' as in browsing the web for leaked pics and checking forums and 'knowing nothing' as in getting some unconfirmed specs from Seiko ppl. It might not mean anything, but it as well might - but I'm not 'guessing' anything.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

As much as I want to believe Seiko will make a smaller 42mm case that looks extremely similar to the MM200, I just dont see the business logic in it. It seems like they took out the chapter ring and printed the markers on the dial, perhaps to save on manufacturing and assembly.

I submitted an idea to crystaltimes a few weeks ago: make an SKX013 to 40mm mm200 conversion case, similar to the skx007 to mm300. I think the proportions are close, they would just have to put the sexy lug curve down and undercut. Fat chance of it happening, but a small wristed guy can dream.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

hairy said:


> As much as I want to believe Seiko will make a smaller 42mm case that looks extremely similar to the MM200, I just dont see the business logic in it. It seems like they took out the chapter ring and printed the markers on the dial, perhaps to save on manufacturing and assembly.


That may be all the logic that's needed . Since the excesses of the last 12-14 years now seem to be diluting, and conventionally-sized watches similar to the originals are back in again,

It looks like the 077 and 079 (or 061 and 063 depending on where you are) are fractionally larger than the vintage dive watches they're based on, and given Seiko choosing to make the reissued Capt Willard 1mm or so smaller than the original, I can see new ones featuring a fractionally smaller case. To my eyes the 43.5mm case of the 6159 was always too large for the 19mm lug width (or rather the lug width too small). A 42-43mm case with sloped sides and 20mm lugs would look really well balanced.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> That may be all the logic that's needed . Since the excesses of the last 12-14 years now seem to be diluting, and conventionally-sized watches similar to the originals are back in again,
> 
> It looks like the 077 and 079 (or 061 and 063 depending on where you are) are fractionally larger than the vintage dive watches they're based on, and given Seiko choosing to make the reissued Capt Willard 1mm or so smaller than the original, I can see new ones featuring a fractionally smaller case. To my eyes the 43.5mm case of the 6159 was always too large for the 19mm lug width (or rather the lug width too small). A 42-43mm case with sloped sides and 20mm lugs would look really well balanced.


I have always felt that once you get into 42mm or larger, the 22mm lug width is more balanced and proportional. I never cared for the SKX, but its dimensions, the look, and feel on wrist are perfect. The Sumo, MM200, MM300 looked odd with the massive cases and skinny bracelets. The Samurai convinced me that a big watch needs a wider bracelet.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope they keep the 44mm size and just say it’s “42mm” because that’s how the current ones wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

52hurtz said:


> Hope they keep the 44mm size and just say it's "42mm" because that's how the current ones wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope not or I won't be getting one


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi Guys

same as everyone here, i cant wait to get actual pictures. especially since i am deciding whether to go for the spb083 (great blue hole) or the spb187 (blue dial as speculated)

i had some time today, so i played with some photo editing to get an idea of what the new 187 could look like. Forgive the crude editing! haha
since it seems the colour of the 187 will be similar to the sla039 (blue marine master reissue), i took some photos form instagram and superimposed the sla039 (blue marine master reissue) dial unto the spb083 (great blue hole) body.

what do you guys think? should i go spb083 blue hole or wait for the spb187? i have attached the original insta photo as well for reference and comparison.

spb083 great blue hole 









edited photo spb187


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow the 185 ticks so many boxes for me. Almost certain to buy if it is at least 42mm, has a plain black dial and, of course, actually becomes available. I can't tell you how many times Seiko will toss in something design-wise on a watch model that keeps me from loving it. I'm not seeing any issues with this one at all.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Any info/progress on the SPB187 ?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Engi said:


> Any info/progress on the SPB187 ?


i just bought the Spb143 ... so please ...


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

johnMcKlane said:


> i just bought the Spb143 ... so please ...


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Yup, I was holding out for more news on these before going out to buy the OEM bracelet for my prev. gen. MM200 (SPB079), but I broke down and ordered the bracelet last night. So if these new SPB187/189 references turn out to actually be smaller, than that's gonna be another loss I'll possibly have to take on if selling off my SPB079.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I read on another watch forum that Seiko seems to have canceled or postponed the release of the SPB187

Has anyone other info about that ?

It seems strange to me, based on the leaked picture that seems taken form a catalogue ...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Engi said:


> I read on another watch forum that Seiko seems to have canceled or postponed the release of the SPB187
> 
> Has anyone other info about that ?
> 
> It seems strange to me, based on the leaked picture that seems taken form a catalogue ...


Given the lack of further info/pics/etc, this wouldn't surprise me. But I do hope that this isn't the case.


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

i hope they delayed it because they decided to put an 8L35 in it 🙏 😁

but seriously... a SPB187 (if all leaked info is true), finished to MM300 standards and with an 8L35 would be THE dream watch for me.

please, god of watches, if you're listening, make Seiko do it. pretty please


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

praetor47 said:


> i hope they delayed it because they decided to put an 8L35 in it 🙏 😁
> 
> but seriously... a SPB187 (if all leaked info is true), finished to MM300 standards and with an 8L35 would be THE dream watch for me.
> 
> please, god of watches, if you're listening, make Seiko do it. pretty please


Don't get your hopes up! If the 187 does appear, it will be like the 151 and 143 in quality and finishing, and with the 6R35.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

praetor47 said:


> i hope they delayed it because they decided to put an 8L35 in it
> 
> but seriously... a SPB187 (if all leaked info is true), finished to MM300 standards and with an 8L35 would be THE dream watch for me.
> 
> please, god of watches, if you're listening, make Seiko do it. pretty please


How would that be different from the MM300 then?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> Don't get your hopes up! If the 187 does appear, it will be like the 151 and 143 in quality and finishing, and with the 6R35.


good enough for me !


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

aalin13 said:


> How would that be different from the MM300 then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah. The 151/143 hits the $1200 price point. The MM300 hits the $3000 price point. The 185/187 would seem to be positioned at the $2000 price point. The current sbdc061/051 MM200 are now selling around $700. Seiko seems to be cannabalizing some of their older watches that are not discontinued.Newer models with smaller sizes.


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> How would that be different from the MM300 then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


it would be significantly thinner and this actually be wearable (not to mention moddable with a display back). that would be a significant, massive improvement


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Any word on release date for these?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Yeah. The 151/143 hits the $1200 price point. The MM300 hits the $3000 price point. The 185/187 would seem to be positioned at the $2000 price point. The current sbdc061/051 MM200 are now selling around $700. Seiko seems to be cannabalizing some of their older watches that are not discontinued.Newer models with smaller sizes.


The 185/7 is priced at 1200 USD, it says so in the leaked image. They're part of the same release cycle as the 151 & 143, with the same handset, no chapter ring, smaller size.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

praetor47 said:


> it would be significantly thinner and this actually be wearable (not to mention moddable with a display back). that would be a significant, massive improvement


The MM300 is 2mm thicker than the SBDC061, so saying significantly thinner seems to be a bit of an exaggeration.

You are also assuming a different movement wouldn't change the overall thickness.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> The MM300 is 2mm thicker than the SBDC061, so saying significantly thinner seems to be a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> You are also assuming a different movement wouldn't change the overall thickness.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


you're right, man. sorry for doubting you! in the world of watches, 2mm of thickness is not significant... it's actually HUGE! 

dude... you're talking as if cars are in question. 13 vs 15mm is a massive difference. go to a boutique and try them both on. one is a sleek and comfortable diver (with uncharacteristically long lugs for a Seiko, imo, making it look off to me), while the other is a beer can behemoth protruding from the wrist like it doesn't belong there. not to mention the massive differences in weight (pun intended). mindblowing, i know! 🤯

and you're right... why would i assume they can put the 8L35 in a thinner watch since it's only in those over 15mm leviathans, right? i mean, it's not like they put it in a Brightz watch with a display back that managed to be under 12mm... surely the movement is so thick that it requires 15mm of case space!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

praetor47 said:


> you're right, man. sorry for doubting you! in the world of watches, 2mm of thickness is not significant... it's actually HUGE!
> 
> dude... you're talking as if cars are in question. 13 vs 15mm is a massive difference. go to a boutique and try them both on. one is a sleek and comfortable diver (with uncharacteristically long lugs for a Seiko, imo, making it look off to me), while the other is a beer can behemoth protruding from the wrist like it doesn't belong there. not to mention the massive differences in weight (pun intended). mindblowing, i know! 🤯
> 
> and you're right... why would i assume they can put the 8L35 in a thinner watch since it's only in those over 15mm leviathans, right? i mean, it's not like they put it in a Brightz watch with a display back that managed to be under 12mm... surely the movement is so thick that it requires 15mm of case space!


I just thought that 2mm is a noticeable difference, but I didn't think it's a significant difference. I acknowledge that this is subjective, so this just from my perspective.

Anyway, I highly doubt they will ever put a 8L35 into the SPB185/187 as it overlaps with the existing MM300 in their line up.


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

Engi said:


> I read on another watch forum that Seiko seems to have canceled or postponed the release of the SPB187


As long as I can get my hands on the SPB185 I'll be good. Are they currently offering any other dive watches with a plain steel-finished bezel insert? Would go well with my unmolested SBBN007 Tuna.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

These seem to be the natural evolution of the "MM200" models and consistent with Seiko's transition away from the "arrow" type handsets, as evidenced by the new tunas. I had two sbbn035s and a spb083, I enjoyed the watches but the handsets didn't seem quite right, particularly so on the "blue hole".

Kind Regards,
Catalin

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Bummer, I was looking forward to this watch.


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

aalin13 said:


> I just thought that 2mm is a noticeable difference, but I didn't think it's a significant difference. I acknowledge that this is subjective, so this just from my perspective.
> 
> Anyway, I highly doubt they will ever put a 8L35 into the SPB185/187 as it overlaps with the existing MM300 in their line up.


2mm makes a very large difference when you're dealing with heavier watches because it really shifts the centre of gravity and changes the wearability quite a bit IMO. Like you've said, it's subjective, but becomes a significant factor when you go above 11mm thickness, especially for those with non-flat wrists.

As for 8L35, you're correct to assume that as the model # has been decided and the 8LXX movements are featured in a completely different model code (does not appear in SBDC or SPB).


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Zinging SPB187 dial bottom right. Same size as 149 / 151. And they've added a lume plot at 3.



h_zee13 said:


> So this is a clear view of the blue Willard dial. Not bad but I think a flat blue would have looked better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Teaser from a Thai AD with SPB185 and 187 listed. I reckon we'll see these before the year is out.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

The one with the black bezel looks really nice.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> Teaser from a Thai AD with SPB185 and 187 listed. I reckon we'll see these before the year is out.
> 
> View attachment 15468182


What does it say for the SLA043? I don't know the dialect.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> What does it say for the SLA043? I don't know the dialect.


I saw it translated on an Italian site as a dark blue limited edition, in commemoration of the Antarctic expeditions.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Feels more real now seeing that dial. 

Though I do wonder where those dials came from.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Feels more real now seeing that dial.
> 
> Though I do wonder where those dials came from.


Nafokies has a Seiko parts account I think. His dials are all OEM. He's had the new Sumo dials for a little while before the watches were announced.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

h_zee13 said:


> Nafokies has a Seiko parts account I think. His dials are all OEM. He's had the new Sumo dials for a little while before the watches were announced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I want to be Revolokies or Rekilokies or Emosewasiokies


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Love the blue dial for the 187, but suddenly worried that it will be a $1,500 limited edition like the 149. Love my 143, but the value to price ratio seems to shift (for me) with the recent limited edition pricing.


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

NS1 said:


> Love the blue dial for the 187, but suddenly worried that it will be a $1,500 limited edition like the 149. Love my 143, but the value to price ratio seems to shift (for me) with the recent limited edition pricing.


Original scan showed $1200 for both the SPB185/187


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


> Nafokies has a Seiko parts account I think. His dials are all OEM. He's had the new Sumo dials for a little while before the watches were announced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Just saw some aftermarket dials on their instabook. Looking concerningly like the real thing!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> Zinging SPB187 dial bottom right. Same size as 149 / 151. And they've added a lume plot at 3.


Damn, these blue dials look fine! And great to see the 187 dial the same size as the other SPB releases of this, just as we predicted. I had begun to lose hope we'd see them at all!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Do we know the size of these? I've seen 40mm, 42mm, and 44mm. Really hoping for 40mm or 42mm.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

WillMK5 said:


> Do we know the size of these? I've seen 40mm, 42mm, and 44mm. Really hoping for 40mm or 42mm.


I am hoping for 40mm as well. Right now, it seems to just be a guessing game.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

WillMK5 said:


> Do we know the size of these? I've seen 40mm, 42mm, and 44mm. Really hoping for 40mm or 42mm.


Someone on this thread checked with a pal at an AD, and they confirmed 42. That tallies with a mock-up pic I did with the new Willard. And that Nafokies dials pic shows the dial of the 187 to be the same size as the 151 and 149.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> Someone on this thread checked with a pal at an AD, and they confirmed 42. That tallies with a mock-up pic I did with the new Willard. And that Nafokies dials pic shows the dials of the 185 to be the same size as the 151 and 149.
> 
> View attachment 15474757


You can also tell from the date placement. It's always in the same place, so if the outer edge of the date is (say) 14 mm away from the centre, you can measure another 7-8mm to the edge of the case, and you have your case radius.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> You can also tell from the date placement. It's always in the same place, so if the outer edge of the date is (say) 14 mm away from the centre, you can measure another 7-8mm to the edge of the case, and you have your case radius.


Exactly, same movement = same date window. I used that to get the proportions right in the pic above.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Joll71 said:


> Someone on this thread checked with a pal at an AD, and they confirmed 42. That tallies with a mock-up pic I did with the new Willard. And that Nafokies dials pic shows the dial of the 187 to be the same size as the 151 and 149.
> 
> View attachment 15474757


Awesome! Does this case size already exist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

WillMK5 said:


> Awesome! Does this case size already exist?


Not officially, no.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Can't wait to see better photos.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Cant want for some big news !


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

We'll hear something soon I reckon. After all, the SPB183 has just been released, so it must be the turn of the 185 and 187 next. My money's on a release in November.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some fresh details in this Instagram post.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Really like the look of the black dial/steel bezel, size decrease is great too. Wouldn't spend $1200 on it though, 800 max.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

jjmc87 said:


> Really like the look of the black dial/steel bezel, size decrease is great too. Wouldn't spend $1200 on it though, 800 max.


Does this price range tend to drop in price after initial onsale?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

The stars are aligning..


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

WillMK5 said:


> Does this price range tend to drop in price after initial onsale?


Assuming it's not some "exclusive limited ******** edition" then yeah for sure. How much is any ones guess


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that the diameter is pretty much confirmed at 42mm what's everyone's guess for lug to lug and thickness?

SBDC061/63 is 44mm/51mm/13.1mm

I hope we see lug to lug at 49mm or less and closer to 12mm for thickness.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Itgb said:


> Now that the diameter is pretty much confirmed at 42mm what's everyone's guess for lug to lug and thickness?
> 
> SBDC061/63 is 44mm/51mm/13.1mm
> 
> I hope we see lug to lug at 49mm or less and closer to 12mm for thickness.


That would be ideal.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

I’m going for 42/49/13


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

I only found this thread a few weeks ago but I have been hanging on every hint of news about these releases. I have spent the last few months really wanting to buy a Seiko dive watch but haven't been able to find one that checks all of my boxes. Was surprised at how well the Sumo wore, but still bulkier than I wanted. Tried out the new SPB143/5/7/9s - but couldn't get into the straight indices. When I tried on the SPB083 and 105, for the most part, I loved the look and feel - but, despite my best efforts, the handset does annoy me. Then I read that about these 2 potential models with a more traditional handset and slightly slimmer case...

In short: I have a lot of hope for both of these and cannot wait until they are announced. I really wish the steel bezel insert was paired with a blue dial - but it doesn't look like that is in the cards.

And now there is a tease of a green dial model and I feel like I am going to have to wait until March to find out how that plays out.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I like the look of these. I doubt thickness will change, but 42/49 looks possible. Good looking watch, just hope... you know .


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> I only found this thread a few weeks ago but I have been hanging on every hint of news about these releases. I have spent the last few months really wanting to buy a Seiko dive watch but haven't been able to find one that checks all of my boxes. Was surprised at how well the Sumo wore, but still bulkier than I wanted. Tried out the new SPB143/5/7/9s - but couldn't get into the straight indices. When I tried on the SPB083 and 105, for the most part, I loved the look and feel - but, despite my best efforts, the handset does annoy me. Then I read that about these 2 potential models with a more traditional handset and slightly slimmer case...
> 
> In short: I have a lot of hope for both of these and cannot wait until they are announced. I really wish the steel bezel insert was paired with a blue dial - but it doesn't look like that is in the cards.
> 
> And now there is a tease of a green dial model and I feel like I am going to have to wait until March to find out how that plays out.


I'm totally in the same boat as you (except with bezels I'm the opposite, I wish the black dial had a ceramic bezel lol).

On the plus side there's a semi-decent chance that aftermarket bezel inserts will come out eventually so maybe we'll be both get exactly what we want


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Will these have the same case design/finishing as the baby MM200’s or can we expect something nicer? I am hoping for a more angular case like the MM300’s and a nice mix of brush and polish like the Sumo. I’ve always felt that the Sumo had the best case finishing out of any Seiko diver south of $1500 including the MM200 and SPB143/7/9


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

It seems that Seiko has already made a small change to the dial by adding a lumed marker next to the date window, which sticks out closer to the edge of the dial than the other hour markers and covers some of the minute lines. Seiko always needs to add something extra or slightly odd. Hopefully they don't throw in any other weird design changes because these look sharp in the leaked pic.

With the 20mm bracelet, beveled crystal & case sides, sloped bezel & lugs, I'm guessing this will wear similar to or smaller than the SKX even with the longer lugs. I'm hoping the 187 has a matching blue bezel insert, instead of the weird blue dial + black insert thing they did with the 149. Blue dial, red seconds hand, and black insert would be too many colors IMO. Guessing this will be 42mm / 48mm / 13mm


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

They kinda look like alot of other seiko divers out there ... guess we will have to wait for the prices.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

wildenkidu said:


> ... I really wish the steel bezel insert was paired with a blue dial - but it doesn't look like that is in the cards.
> 
> And now there is a tease of a green dial model and I feel like I am going to have to wait until March to find out how that plays out.


There are modders out there with OEM blue dials...


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> There are modders out there with OEM blue dials...


True - I don't actually have any experience with modding but it is good to know the options exist.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

First "real" picture of the 187.

What do you think ?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Engi said:


> First "real" picture of the 187.
> 
> What do you think ?


Unfortunately the picture is not showing up for me on the desktop site, the mobile site, or Tapatalk. Do you have a link?

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Bad.R (Jan 15, 2018)

i like them


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Engi said:


> First "real" picture of the 187.
> 
> What do you think ?


Where?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Engi said:


> First "real" picture of the 187.
> 
> What do you think ?


Thanks for posting, Engi! Thoughts: nice blue; great handset; wider bezel insert than mm200s - not sure about this.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Engi said:


> First "real" picture of the 187.
> 
> What do you think ?


Can't see anything either.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Another thought - the lugs look blockier than the mm200, more like the mm300. With the thicker bezel, this new variation may look more like a marinemaster, particularly when you factor in the handset!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I try again


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

The bezel insert is very similar to the SPB14X


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Engi said:


> I try again


thx for sharing! looks good so far... need a new nickname lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Engi said:


> I try again


There it is. Looks good to me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Now I can see the photo in both of your posts. Thank you.

That looks really nice. The thicker bezel in conjunction with smaller dial really helps with the visual proportions. The bevelled crystal adds some more visual interest. That blue dial colour is really nice, not too bright or chintzy. And of course the new hands fit perfectly. This really does seem to be shaping up to be the MM200 we all wanted.

Ugh, now I wish I hadn't bought my SPB079. This new MM200 looks to trounce all over the prior model.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting the picture!
I agree that this looks great overall. Quick thoughts:

Love the handset. Sucker for a stoplight second hand. 
Love the indices, particularly the straightened 6 & 9.
I miss the framed date window - though I knew that was coming from the leaked shots. I assume it had to go for width reasons. I do appreciate the lume block next to the window, though.
Blue dial looks great from this angle. If the earlier shot of the dial by itself is real, it should be pretty dynamic in the light.
I am back and forth on the bezel width; I actually liked the smaller ratio from the current MM200. That being said, it does seem more in line with a true, slimmed-down successor to the MM300.
I am probably in the minority but I miss the chapter ring - even with Seiko's history of misalignment.
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I prefer a chapter ring too...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Based on this picture (and to be verified with others one) I find the bezel more in line and proportioned to the watch w.r.t. the SPB14X line


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Loving what I see so far. The case is more angular like the MM300, fantastic handset, great proportions and the slightly wider bezel looks a lot better on this watch than the more classic looks of the SPB14x. Only thing I am missing is the border around the date window. Sign me up for one of these in deep dark green.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty good looking IMO. As long as the sapphire isn't too domed, we're in luck.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I've been in on the blue dial model since I saw the OEM dials picture. This picture confirms it even more.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

btw, what do you mean "real" picture ? is this the watch or a mod ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wildenkidu said:


> I only found this thread a few weeks ago but I have been hanging on every hint of news about these releases. I have spent the last few months really wanting to buy a Seiko dive watch but haven't been able to find one that checks all of my boxes. Was surprised at how well the Sumo wore, but still bulkier than I wanted. Tried out the new SPB143/5/7/9s - but couldn't get into the straight indices. When I tried on the SPB083 and 105, for the most part, I loved the look and feel - but, despite my best efforts, the handset does annoy me. Then I read that about these 2 potential models with a more traditional handset and slightly slimmer case...
> 
> In short: I have a lot of hope for both of these and cannot wait until they are announced. I really wish the steel bezel insert was paired with a blue dial - but it doesn't look like that is in the cards.
> 
> And now there is a tease of a green dial model and I feel like I am going to have to wait until March to find out how that plays out.


You're lucky you only came across this a few weeks ago - I've been impatiently waiting for more info, photos etc, since the first leaked picture in April! It's been a frustrating ordeal! 😂


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This watch seems to tick all the boxes I was hoping it would. Now if I can only get one that behaves better than my current 6R35..


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

From IG.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I've just tried to find these photos on Instagram, as I wanted to zoom in on a higher resolution picture, but can't find them. Have they been removed, in a way that Seiko have form for?


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

In case it is helpful to anyone (my brain likes to see things this way), quick comparison collage:










Obviously, scale and angle are off - particularly with the SPB077. That being said, I find it helpful to look at all of the hardware side-by-side.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Very intriguing. Looking forward to seeing real world photos of the black dial/steel bezel version. This might displace the spb147 on my list of planned purchases.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Alpinist said:


> btw, what do you mean "real" picture ? is this the watch or a mod ?


It meas that the picture is taken from another watch forum and it is aeaked one of the SPB187, of course it has not been released yet, so it is not an official picture.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> It looks like the SPB187 but with a steel bezel to me, which looks completely like a Seiko. Definitely not a Tudor. 6159 inspired case design, crown position, Seiko style bezel, hands nothing like a Tudor. I don't see it. The Seiko 5's just look like a mod people were doing to SKXs before Black Bay 36s even existed. It's pretty much what most diver's watches would look like if you replaced the timing bezel with a normal one.


I also see a BB36/41 resemblance. Not exact, but it does remind me of it. Probably mostly because of the non-bezel.

Either way, I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

konners said:


> I've just tried to find these photos on Instagram, as I wanted to zoom in on a higher resolution picture, but can't find them. Have they been removed, in a way that Seiko have form for?


It's still showing for now. It's in his IG status.
IG- bellemecanique
It's worth following him. There's plenty other unreleased watches in his IG including the new Naruto/Boruto Seiko 5


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> In case it is helpful to anyone (my brain likes to see things this way), quick comparison collage:
> 
> View attachment 15486918
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Looks nothing like the old mm200 which is a plus for me.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Now I can see the photo in both of your posts. Thank you.
> 
> That looks really nice. The thicker bezel in conjunction with smaller dial really helps with the visual proportions. The bevelled crystal adds some more visual interest. That blue dial colour is really nice, not too bright or chintzy. And of course the new hands fit perfectly. This really does seem to be shaping up to be the MM200 we all wanted.
> 
> Ugh, now I wish I hadn't bought my SPB079. This new MM200 looks to trounce all over the prior model.


I wish they kept the date window and chapter ring as the SPB079 though. I can now appreciate the Seiko Prospex SPB077 and SPB079 on its own merits where before the handset really annoyed me.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Dang, they went for a black bezel on the blue dial. 3 colors seems to be the new thing with Seiko after seeing it on the SPB149, Blue Willard, and now the 187. What are they thinking? They would all look much sharper if they kept the different colors on one watch to a minimum. 

It also looks like they streamlined the dial and hands but went in the opposite direction with the case and bulked it up + made it more angular. Was really hoping it was going to a smaller version of the SBDC061 case. Seems like the same insert as the SPB143/149, so hoping it will at least wear close to a 40mm.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The steel bezel looks clean! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

That looks great.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

^^ The 187 has a lumed marker at 3 but the 185 doesn't? Looked up the Instagram above and it looks like the same arm & background, posted at the same time, but I wonder how far apart those pics were taken

The hand set also looks new - different from the Capt. Willard & SPB143


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

WillMK5 said:


> The steel bezel looks clean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks smart. ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Dang, they went for a black bezel on the blue dial. 3 colors seems to be the new thing with Seiko after seeing it on the SPB149, Blue Willard, and now the 187. What are they thinking? They would all look much sharper if they kept the different colors on one watch to a minimum.
> 
> It also looks like they streamlined the dial and hands but went in the opposite direction with the case and bulked it up + made it more angular. Was really hoping it was going to a smaller version of the SBDC061 case. Seems like the same insert as the SPB143/149, so hoping it will at least wear close to a 40mm.


In a small minority here, but I quite like the contrast a different colour bezel (different to the dial) creates. Also means Seiko can't fluff up the colour matching!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Engi said:


> I try again


Thanks for posting that.
Where do I sign up?


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Weird. The steel bezel version appears to have a chapter ring, which makes it look bland to me.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

brianinCA said:


> Weird. The steel bezel version appears to have a chapter ring, which makes it look bland to me.


I don't think that's a chapter ring. I think that's the dial minute markers being reflected/distorted by the bevelled edge of the crystal.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

konners said:


> In a small minority here, but I quite like the contrast a different colour bezel (different to the dial) creates. Also means Seiko can't fluff up the colour matching!


They mess up the color matching pretty badly sometimes! Part of it is because they can't seem to keep their colors consistent with their low QC standards - I've seen some pretty noticeable differences in color between models that are supposed to be identical. Other times they just design them to be mismatching I guess


brianinCA said:


> Weird. The steel bezel version appears to have a chapter ring, which makes it look bland to me.


It's just a distortion from the beveled crystal


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been waiting for this for so long, but now I see it with the black bezel & blue dial and it's disappointing, really don't know if I'll grow to like it.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

oo8evbyhhg9z5m said:


> I've been waiting for this for so long, but now I see it with the black bezel & blue dial and it's disappointing, really don't know if I'll grow to like it.


I think the it will shine once seen in-person and on-wrist, since I think the main draw of these new MM200s for many of us is the smaller size.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> ^^ The 187 has a lumed marker at 3 but the 185 doesn't? Looked up the Instagram above and it looks like the same arm & background, posted at the same time, but I wonder how far apart those pics were taken
> 
> The hand set also looks new - different from the Capt. Willard & SPB143


These pics will be of non-working prototypes, so it will be a last-minute change. I'm sure the 185 will have a lume plot at 3 too. If you look at the two images that bellemecanique posted, neither of them have the lume plot.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I quite like the look of the Black Bay Steel but it "wears huge", even though steel bezels typically make watches look smaller. But I like the look of this one. Not sure about the blue/black combo; have to see it in the flesh first. I wonder what hipsters who paid two grand for the blue/black combo on the '147 will be thinking if this turns out to be a series production model?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate the 12:00 marker. It's not as bad as the one on the Samurai, but it's still pretty awful.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> I hate the 12:00 marker. It's not as bad as the one on the Samurai, but it's still pretty awful.


OMG i love the new 12:00 Marker !


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

johnMcKlane said:


> OMG i love the new 12:00 Marker !


+1


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

johnMcKlane said:


> OMG i love the new 12:00 Marker !


+100


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope that the blue dial is matte or non sunburst.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

TagTime said:


> Hope that the blue dial is matte or non sunburst.


It's sunburst, look a couple of pages back in this thread for a pic of the dial.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Joll71 said:


> It's sunburst, look a couple of pages back in this thread for a pic of the dial.


Too bad. Nothing in particular against sunburst dials, but why does every blue dial nowadays has to be a sunburst? I guess this one is also off the list, just like the SPB14x series.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

TagTime said:


> Too bad. Nothing in particular against sunburst dials, but why does every blue dial nowadays has to be a sunburst? I guess this one is also off the list, just like the SPB14x series.


I'd prefer a matt blue, too. Not a fan of sunbursts, despite having an SPB053 - I love the blue bezel, the sunburst dial not so much.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Joll71 said:


> I'd prefer a matt blue, too. Not a fan of sunbursts, despite having an SPB053 - I love the blue bezel, the sunburst dial not so much.


That is the one I had as well, also a fan of the insert, but sold it within a year.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Too bad. Nothing in particular against sunburst dials, but why does every blue dial nowadays has to be a sunburst? I guess this one is also off the list, just like the SPB14x series.


Hey man Raven is coming out with the Trekker 39mm in blue (with yellow seconds hand) early next year I believe, I'm not 100% certain it's matte but I think it is. Should look something like this;


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

I would love a steel bezel/matte blue model. I do think the sunburst will look good with the black bezel, if the Blue Hole is any indication (though that dial, admittedly, gradients out to near black).

Right now my thoughts are revolving more around the SPB207:









I really hope there aren't gilt accents around the hand/indices. With the SPB105, I didn't like the contrast between the gilt/white of the dial furniture and the black/white of the bezel. Would prefer the all-steel look of the Ginza/SBDC079 (though I have never seen it in person). Or, if they are going with gilt, go all in BB58-style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Considering my Sarx055 is 40.8mm in diameter, 46.2mm lug to lug, i wish the spb185 to be 42 mm in diameter, 47.2mm lug to lug MAX


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

TagTime said:


> Too bad. Nothing in particular against sunburst dials, but why does every blue dial nowadays has to be a sunburst? I guess this one is also off the list, just like the SPB14x series.


The 14x dials are a very mild sunburst - they don't look cheap or overdone. In very strong sunlight you can see the general direction of the "grain" but the rest of the time it appears satin. From another thread on this very forum (not my pic but demonstrates it well):










However, the blue of the LE Willard is much more like a traditional late-1950s sunburst dial and I don't think it suits it. For a watch like that, satin would be better IMHO.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Will these have screw-down casebacks or will these have monoblock cases?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Screw-down casebacks


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

wildenkidu said:


> I would love a steel bezel/matte blue model. I do think the sunburst will look good with the black bezel, if the Blue Hole is any indication (though that dial, admittedly, gradients out to near black).
> 
> Right now my thoughts are revolving more around the SPB207:
> 
> ...


This colour combo looks like it could be good.. ?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

One-Seventy said:


> The 14x dials are a very mild sunburst - they don't look cheap or overdone. In very strong sunlight you can see the general direction of the "grain" but the rest of the time it appears satin. From another thread on this very forum (not my pic but demonstrates it well):
> 
> View attachment 15488969
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. At a certain point I will for sure check the 14x out in a store to see the dials.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Hope that the blue dial is matte or non sunburst.





Joll71 said:


> I'd prefer a matt blue, too. Not a fan of sunbursts, despite having an SPB053 - I love the blue bezel, the sunburst dial not so much.


Seiko does a really nice matte navy blue dial and I would've preferred that over a sunburst as well. I get that some people don't like their blue matte dials because Seiko's QC sucks - sometimes you get a really nice one, and sometimes you get a dull, lifeless copy. Since they went with a black bezel the sunburst blue would probably match better with it; A matte blue dial would look really weird without a matching blue bezel. I thought for sure I would be buying the 187 but now I don't know. Seems very unlikely that a 3rd party would make ceramic inserts for these higher priced models, so it looks like we are stuck with what Seiko decides to give us. I would have to see this one in person before ordering


----------



## Hannesek (Aug 8, 2016)

Blue bezel would be nicer imo (mockup)


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hannesek said:


> Blue bezel would be nicer imo (mockup)


I do agree, I would have selected black bezel on black dial and blue bezel on blue dial


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hannesek said:


> Blue bezel would be nicer imo (mockup)


Wow, Blue on Blue is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannesek (Aug 8, 2016)

I think they look nice, inspired by the past while still making something fresh and modern.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Engi said:


> I do agree, I would have selected black bezel on black dial and blue bezel on blue dial


Right? It's so simple. How could they mess this up


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Right? It's so simple. How could they mess this up


Well, the 'black on blue' of the 1965 re-interpretation has had enthusiasts and speculators/hoarders in a frenzy, and I guess Seiko thought that it was the colour scheme that held the appeal/value accretion opportunity. It is a very nice blue.


----------



## Hannesek (Aug 8, 2016)

To be fair, if you look at what inspired this range, the 6159, it was only made for a few years and only in black gilt. During the 70's Seiko introduced sports divers in a range of dial colours, blues, orange, white, grey, often with black or steel bezel.








Review: Poor Man's 62MAS








www.fratellowatches.com

They same goes for date complications (and later day/date), it has always been there from the first ever Seiko diver. A deviation from these «rules» could result in a product losing some of its DNA.

But I would be surprised if they don't follow up with several different colour combos, as the MM300 has.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> Well, the 'black on blue' of the 1965 re-interpretation has had enthusiasts and speculators/hoarders in a frenzy, and I guess Seiko thought that it was the colour scheme that held the appeal/value accretion opportunity. It is a very nice blue.


And the 079 is a gorgeous watch with its blue bezel and black dial.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hannesek said:


> But I would be surprised if they don't follow up with several different colour combos, as the MM300 has.


The green dial / black bezel due March 2021 has already leaked. SPB207.


----------



## Hannesek (Aug 8, 2016)

I love this case, looks so much sleeker than SKX. They have a real chance here to make some great watches.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Here's a better look at the blue dial.

Credit: Ryan from Seiko Mods group on FB









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Apparently the blue variant is NOT a ceramic bezel. I don't know if it's steel or aluminum, but that's highly disappointing. I don't understand why Seiko would start to introduce ceramic only to remove them on certain models like this one. Really brings this guy down IMO.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Seiko makes plenty of other watches with ceramic, I would hate to see them put ceramic in everything, that would be very boring.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it the same bezel as the SPB149?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

GPWatches said:


> Seiko makes plenty of other watches with ceramic, I would hate to see them put ceramic in everything, that would be very boring.


So would the aluminium they've been using for ages. Doesn't get more boring than that


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's a better look at the blue dial.
> 
> Credit: Ryan from Seiko Mods group on FB
> 
> ...


Which case is this? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> Which case is this? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the part list he listed on FB


> 40mm generic sub case. Namokimods cathedral silver hands set, DLW YM Blue insert, Seiko OEM dial, NH35A movement


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

SPB185 with a black bezel insert might be the way to go as I think the blue dial / black bezel looks odd.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

The bezel on the SPB185/7 is stainless steel ion plated, as on the SPB14X and on the SPB151/3


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> So would the aluminium they've been using for ages. Doesn't get more boring than that


But they use ceramic in some, steel in some, and aluminium in others. This watch family never had a ceramic bezel to begin with, so I don't see the problem.

Since you can get a ceramic bezel on a $50 Parnis, i don't associate it with luxury or specification. So YMMV of course.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Right? It's so simple. How could they mess this up


lol they probably saving it for a limited edition


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Only just spotted this thread, and I’m delighted at the potential!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

There's something about the matte/dull and thick bezels on these new Seiko divers that feels off to me. Much prefer the sheen of the pre-ceramic MM 300s for example. Anyone else?


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

iknowpeanuts said:


> lol they probably saving it for a limited edition


Haha sounds 100% like something Seiko would do!

From their recent releases, gray, green, cream, brown, steel insert, and rootbeer/gilt are now the regular versions but standard blue is somehow a Limited Edition (blue Alpinist, Willard, SPB149). Wouldn't be surprised to see them try to squeeze demand & prices from a black Limited Edition later on


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

RJS296 said:


> There's something about the matte/dull and thick bezels on these new Seiko divers that feels off to me. Much prefer the sheen of the pre-ceramic MM 300s for example. Anyone else?


Not a fan of the wider bezel inserts either. Not sure why they would make the 2020 62mas smaller than usual at 40mm, remove the chapter ring & push the indices closer to the center, but increase the size of the insert so that it's wider than on their larger divers. The insert looks disproportional to the indices. The brushed, painted steel finish of the inserts look fine to me but I would prefer a $1000+ watch to have ceramic inserts like their $400 King Turtle & Samurai


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, Seiko if you are listening the inserts too big! SPB143 should have had smaller inserts. Heck you should have just shrunk the sbdc051 or the mm200 and it would have been a smash.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Not a fan of the wider bezel inserts either. Not sure why they would make the 2020 62mas smaller than usual at 40mm, remove the chapter ring & push the indices closer to the center, but increase the size of the insert so that it's wider than on their larger divers. The insert looks disproportional to the indices. The brushed, painted steel finish of the inserts look fine to me but I would prefer a $1000+ watch to have ceramic inserts like their $400 King Turtle & Samurai


Lucky you! The "King" versions here are $6-700. Then again our SPB14xs are cheaper, so swings and roundabouts.

The original 1965 diver was 37mm; the "loose re-imagination" from 2017 was nearly 43mm, so these new ones are a bang in the middle, a much more flexible size for a much wider market than either extreme.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> Haha sounds 100% like something Seiko would do!
> 
> From their recent releases, gray, green, cream, brown, steel insert, and rootbeer/gilt are now the regular versions but standard blue is somehow a Limited Edition (blue Alpinist, Willard, SPB149). Wouldn't be surprised to see them try to squeeze demand & prices from a black Limited Edition later on


To be fair, for the extra 100-150 potatoes (depending on currency) you pay for the limited-editions, you do get both straps, and a much nicer wallet/box than the fiddy-cent compressed card rubbish you get with the non-limiteds. At least, that's what I got here for a non-limited Prospex, three times.

Where the demand comes in is speculators, dealers/flippers masquerading as punters, and con-artists buying up early and then moving them on for a nice drink (gosh, "not bonding" again, huh? No wonder, you left the plastic on).


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

hairy said:


> This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?
> View attachment 15495680
> View attachment 15495681
> View attachment 15495682
> ...


How'd he get a day-date on that? Full movement swap?

Either way I think they nailed case/size and all around proportions on this, I'll be thrilled if this one ends up with a solid amount of modding options.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Crazy that there are mods on a watch with only one known “real” picture of. Kind of hysterical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

hairy said:


> This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?
> View attachment 15495680
> View attachment 15495681
> View attachment 15495682
> ...


The bezel insert looks more like ceramic than steel like the SPB14x series

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought the same thing. I'm curious if it's a mod or not.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe it is a mod


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The bezel insert looked the same as the 14x series on the only picture that we've seen of the watch.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks like the case though.


----------



## yeesi (Mar 3, 2020)

hairy said:


> This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?
> View attachment 15495680
> View attachment 15495681
> View attachment 15495682
> ...


Thank you sir it's my photo. It is spb187 original case and bracelet.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## yeesi (Mar 3, 2020)

hairy said:


> This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?
> View attachment 15495680
> View attachment 15495681
> View attachment 15495682
> ...


Thank you sir it's my photo. It is spb187 original case and bracelet.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

yeesi said:


> Thank you sir it's my photo. It is spb187 original case and bracelet.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


The bezel is original or aftermarket ? Ceramic ? Thanks


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a fine case and bracelet. The bracelet-link design reminds me of bracelet of the SBBN015.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am thankful for not having shot on 63MAS or WillardX yet. SPB187 is my thing.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

it looks more like a shrunk down mm300, but also kind of looks like an aftermarket skx case without the crown guards. kinda like in between


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I found this somewhere...


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

A little vanilla, but I dig them. Similar in size and shape to a Planet Ocean for example. Really love the case and handset!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

These look good. The bezel also looks better than the SPB14x series.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

The original rendering without the lume plot beside the date window looks better to me. Putting the lume there just looks too forced, and that side looses the symmetry of not having the 15 minute hash mark to complement the 45 minute mark on the other side. Everything else looks super👌


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Damn I can't unsee that.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Yeah that's a little weird. They should just leave it out and frame the date window imo, but they never seem to do that on cheaper models.

Also looks like 48mm lug to lug, 51 overall length.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

6L35 said:


> I found this somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 15496706
> View attachment 15496707


Are these actually photos/renders of the new model? Or just the new dial photoshopped onto the mm200 case?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Getting closer when the official images leak...


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

And the first sighting in a store!









SEIKO Prospex DIVERS reinterpretation 1968 SPB187J1


Seiko Divers Automatic Prospex SUMO, Caliber 6R35. Automatic clock with calendar. Titanium box. Bezel specific diving. Unidirectional rotatingIt is the contemporary reinterpretation of Automatic Diving Watch 1968




www.nicols.es













SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB185J1


Reloj Seiko Prospex Divers Automático SUMO, Calibre 6R35. Reloj Automático, con calendario. Caja Acero. Bisel giratorio unidireccional, específico para buceo.Es la reinterpretación contemporánea del Reloj Automático de Buceo de 1968




www.nicols.es


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Titanium, they say... That Italian leak with text said steel, though.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

It’s stainless steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I thought I was going to love this one but on first impressions I'm having a hard time. While I love the stoplight second hand but I can't unsee the 12 o'clock marker. I'm glad I got my SPB077 because looking at them side by side I think I prefer it in pretty much everyway, except the handset.

@wildenkidu summed up my main thoughts a couple pages back.



wildenkidu said:


> *Love the handset. Sucker for a stoplight second hand.*
> Love the indices, particularly the straightened 6 & 9.
> *I miss the framed date window* - though I knew that was coming from the leaked shots. I assume it had to go for width reasons. I do appreciate the lume block next to the window, though.
> Blue dial looks great from this angle. If the earlier shot of the dial by itself is real, it should be pretty dynamic in the light.
> ...


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

latest news is that all the info will be available November 11, other than that are just leaks


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Today I tried the MM200 Twilight (6R15) and I got stunned. It is wonderful, I don't know if I can wait for the new MM200...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

6L35 said:


> Today I tried the MM200 Twilight (6R15) and I got stunned. It is wonderful, I don't know if I can wait for the new MM200...


Is it titanium or steel?


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is it titanium or steel?


I mean the "old" MM200 SPB097J1 Twilight (44 mm), obviously steel. I liked it a lot, but my wrist is 7.5" (19 cm), so I can wear it without any hassle.

BTW I also tried a WillardX (the 151) and a 63MAS (the 149), and the WillardX is almost perfect sizewise.

I want to wait for the new 187 (42 mm in steel) but I do not know if I can restrain myself from buying the Twilight.

As a side note, the lug to lug of the 149 visually annoyed me, even with a 40 mm case size. It was comfy, though.

P.S.: I found some pictures of 185 and 187, but I didn't tried them myself.


----------



## Lexvandoef (Mar 21, 2019)

6L35 said:


> I mean the "old" MM200 SPB097J1 Twilight (44 mm), obviously steel. I liked it a lot, but my wrist is 7.5" (19 cm), so I can wear it without any hassle.
> 
> BTW I also tried a WillardX (the 151) and a 63MAS (the 149), and the WillardX is almost perfect sizewise.
> 
> ...


What annoyed about the lug to lug of the 149? The squared-off lugs? I also disliked that, untill I tried it on the wrist, soooooo comfy and well proportioned.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Am stuck at home on medical leave so figured I use my time doing something productive 

SEIKO Make these happen!!!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I like very much black on black


----------



## DaleCo5 (Oct 13, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Lexvandoef said:


> What annoyed about the lug to lug of the 149? The squared-off lugs? I also disliked that, untill I tried it on the wrist, soooooo comfy and well proportioned.


Just the visual proportions on my wrist top-down, I expected it to be a bit shorter, so it was kind of a surprise. I think I am more fond of beefy and square cases/lugs than long ones. However I didn't ruled it out, just establishing purchase preferences.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Last photoshop of the day


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Last photoshop of the day
> 
> View attachment 15497807


Oh my word!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Oh my word!


I know right 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexvandoef (Mar 21, 2019)

6L35 said:


> Just the visual proportions on my wrist top-down, I expected it to be a bit shorter, so it was kind of a surprise. I think I am more fond of beefy and square cases/lugs than long ones. However I didn't ruled it out, just establishing purchase preferences.


Ah yeah, I can get that. I was used to an skx007 which is a fairly 'squat' or wide and fat watch. The 149 actually is not that longer (1.6mm) but it appears much less wide and longer than the skx007. That's actually why I really like it, looks less sporty and more elegant than the squat skx007.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

I think Seiko has just found their new designer...


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> Am stuck at home on medical leave so figured I use my time doing something productive
> 
> SEIKO Make these happen!!!
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!! Can you help a brother out and gives us a white dial with black and steel bezel insert???

Thanks!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Outstanding!!! Can you help a brother out and gives us a white dial with black and steel bezel insert???
> 
> Thanks!


Haha sure man let me see what I can do

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Outstanding!!! Can you help a brother out and gives us a white dial with black and steel bezel insert???
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a quick mockup


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> Last photoshop of the day
> 
> View attachment 15497807


Instant buy! 147 is the best SPB14x


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's a quick mockup
> 
> View attachment 15498046
> View attachment 15498047


Those look awesome!


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

I just can't get on board with the black bezel & blue dial, unless there's more variations coming out then this is a no sale for me.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Engi said:


> The bezel on the SPB185/7 is stainless steel ion plated, as on the SPB14X and on the SPB151/3


This is not accurate. The Willard has an aluminum bezel.

I'm still hoping this new one has ceramic.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

I am fine with either a brushed ceramic or hardened SS. Not really on board with bog standard glossy ceramic though.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

If it really does have a titanium case then I'm definitely interested. I hope the bezel is ceramic and not laquered.

Thought I'd try a mock up as well. Seiko's sunburst dials usually look darker in person so I darkened it a bit in the image. This is close what I'd like to see Seiko release:








With plain white seconds hand:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That all blue looks amazing


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I love the blue dial and black bezel combo!! Something Seiko does right.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Last photoshop of the day
> 
> View attachment 15497807


This is perfect except for the lume plot at 3, I can't unsee it, why did they have to add that ugh


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's a quick mockup
> 
> View attachment 15498046
> View attachment 15498047


I'm a sucker for white-dialed, black bezeled divers. Would love either of these!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

h_zee13 said:


> Last photoshop of the day
> 
> View attachment 15497807


Not buzzed on the 185 and 187 but my wallet winced when I saw this brown one (before I saw it was just a PS jobbie). With off-white lume, this would be killer!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

J_Aquino said:


> This is perfect except for the lume plot at 3, I can't unsee it, why did they have to add that ugh


Actually I like the lume plot at 3 ...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Norrie said:


> Not buzzed on the 185 and 187 but my wallet winced when I saw this brown one (before I saw it was just a PS jobbie). With off-white lume, this would be killer!


I am absolutely having that one if they ever release it. Luckily, because scalpers and speculators tend only to go for the limited-editions, I'm assured of actually being able to buy one.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Video of a mod that uses the blue dial.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The dial definitely looks darker in real life than in pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannesek (Aug 8, 2016)

If a dark blue/blue was released that could make me a OWG. Maybe even a no-date version, although this will probably never happen since all the divers in Seiko history has a date window.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Hannesek said:


> If a dark blue/blue was released that could make me a OWG. Maybe even a no-date version, although this will probably never happen since all the divers in Seiko history has a date window.


It is a shame Seiko will not consider no date versions of many classes of watches. They seem to be leaving a lot of money on the table.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

According to a previous post (page 14) this is already available for purchase at €1300, 4 in stock 5 day delivery.
So, who's pulled the trigger?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Both are nice (as are the different colour variation mock ups - white, yes please!) Would just need to convince myself the 3 o'clock marker is a quirk I could live with!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Hannesek said:


> If a dark blue/blue was released that could make me a OWG. Maybe even a no-date version, although this will probably never happen since all the divers in Seiko history has a date window.


No date and a Pepsi?! Now you'd have me convinced. Especially if the Pepsi was darker blue and burgundy similar to the Tudor Black Bay GMT. Great job on the mockups!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll wait for Seiko to produce the black bezel on black dial version ...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Engi said:


> I'll wait for Seiko to produce the black bezel on black dial version ...


Same. More I see the more it's turning me off.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Ryan1881 said:


> Same. More I see the more it's turning me off.


I see the positive aspect. I have more time to save funds ...


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

In the direction Seiko is headed, Seiko will make a black dial black bezel version on bracelet limited to 1969 pieces priced at $2,000 USD. They'll throw in a rubber strap for that extra limited feeling. It will be the watch that everyone wants without any bull **** but...again it will be slightly out of reach for most people. I'm not game for that.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I've been in contact with one of the few retailers currently advertising the 185/187. They say that it's due for release in November.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Some would like a blue bezel on the blue dial. It certainly looks good. Just a reminder. The SLA037 and the 7005-8052 (blue poor man´s 62MAS) have a black bezel on the blue dial. Both look great.

Blue or black. I do not know what I like better. I think I can live with both.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nanda said:


> Some would like a blue bezel on the blue dial. It certainly looks good. Just a reminder. The SLA037 and the 7005-8052 (blue poor man´s 62MAS) have a black bezel on the blue dial. Both look great.


The SPB083 is also a real looker. Blue and black is a great combo. The 187 is fine just as it is.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> Video of a mod that uses the blue dial.


Wow that looks cool. I would've chosen different hands but the overall effect is awesome.


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hannesek said:


> If a dark blue/blue was released that could make me a OWG. Maybe even a no-date version, although this will probably never happen since all the divers in Seiko history has a date window.


oh, man.... i'd do unspeakable things for Seiko to produce these no-date variants, up the finishing to MM300 levels, and put in a decent movement (8L would be the dream, but i'd settle for the 6L ) with the option of a display back


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’m really excited about these. It’s been a long time. 

I was getting surprised about Seiko practically flooding us with new models, and really none that excited me. Not anymore. These look great, and finally in a price range I can afford.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

praetor47 said:


> oh, man.... i'd do unspeakable things for Seiko to produce these no-date variants, up the finishing to MM300 levels, and put in a decent movement (8L would be the dream, but i'd settle for the 6L ) with the option of a display back


Sounds like you just described a dateless MM300. 😋


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Sounds like you just described a dateless MM300. 😋


a no-date MM300 with a display back... and, most crucially, thinned down to ~13mm  (no real need for monoblock cases in 2020 for 99% of watch buyers ). pretty much the perfectest of divers for me


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

praetor47 said:


> a no-date MM300 with a display back... and, most crucially, thinned down to ~13mm  (no real need for monoblock cases in 2020 for 99% of watch buyers ). pretty much the perfectest of divers for me


But if you don't have a monoblock case how are you going to brag about no needing a helium escape valve? 😆

I once said my perfect diver would be an upgraded SKX - better finishing, 6R movement, sapphire, applied indices and a nicer bezel insert I'd have sold the shirt off my back for it but I had to "settle" for the SPB077. Immediately I was called out for having the exact watch I described - better finishing, 6R movement, sapphire, applied indices and a nicer bezel insert. But the case shape and size, slightly different, so I totally get it!


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

I was ready to buy the 185 ASAP, but it appears to be titanium. I like the "heft" of my dive watches, and this news puts me on the fence about it. (UPDATE: May be erroneous info from a dealer's posting.)


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Who says it’s titanium?


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I’m pretty sure it’s not titanium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Definitely not titanium, that info came from an incorrect listing from a Spanish dealer.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

It should be stainless steel


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I am too lazy to look it up. Are the spb 18x mm 200 specs known already? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> I am too lazy to look it up. Are the spb 18x mm 200 specs known already?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


As rumoured: 42mm, 6R35. Seems like SS bezel and body. Sapphire. Obviously 200m. 20mm bracelet.
42mm size was confirmed by a Seiko rep to me though (if that holds any value).


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nivandri said:


> As rumoured: 42mm, 6R35. Seems like SS bezel and body. Sapphire. Obviously 200m. 20mm bracelet.
> 42mm size was confirmed by a Seiko rep to me though (if that holds any value).


What about the lug 2 lug ?


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

sriracha said:


> Who says it's titanium?


This site under "product details." Others are suggesting this is erroneous info. SEIKO PROSPEX DIVERS REINTERPRETACION 1968 SPB187J1


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

Joll71 said:


> Definitely not titanium, that info came from an incorrect listing from a Spanish dealer.


That's indeed where I heard it from (this site: https://www.nicols.es/en/seiko-prospex-divers-reinterpretacion-1968/spb187j1-10254.html ). So it may be wrong and I edited my post to reflect that.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's going to be the same case as the current SPBs imo, so 44mm. I've seen nothing to suggest otherwise so far, and I definitely wouldn't be taking a Seiko rep's word for it.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> It's going to be the same case as the current SPBs imo, so 44mm. I've seen nothing to suggest otherwise so far, and I definitely wouldn't be taking a Seiko rep's word for it.


As opposed to...? 

Given the dials are the same size as the SPB143-153, you can work out from the visual bulk of the bezel and case that they're not going to be huge. 42.something mm looks pretty reasonable to me...


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> It's going to be the same case as the current SPBs imo, so 44mm. I've seen nothing to suggest otherwise so far, and I definitely wouldn't be taking a Seiko rep's word for it.


The 42mm case has been confirmed multiple times.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Local Seiko dealer confirmed the 6r35 mov and 42 mm case. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> It's going to be the same case as the current SPBs imo, so 44mm. I've seen nothing to suggest otherwise so far, and I definitely wouldn't be taking a Seiko rep's word for it.


No point speculating now, is there.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

WillMK5 said:


> The 42mm case has been confirmed multiple times.


I think one poster said that he checked with his AD. But he said to take it for what its worth. To date no one has actually provided any written specs. I think we may be simply reporting a rumor over and over and over. Personally I would like to see something in writing. Word of mouth from an AD posted on the interwebs can be less than reliable. IMHO.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I think one poster said that he checked with his AD. But he said to take it for what its worth. To date no one has actually provided any written specs. I think we may be simply reporting a rumor over and over and over. Personally I would like to see something in writing. Word of mouth from an AD posted on the interwebs can be less than reliable. IMHO.


The cases are already available for mods, and have popped up on social media. They have been measured and confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

WillMK5 said:


> The cases are already available for mods, and have popped up on social media. They have been measured and confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the L2L?


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

johnMcKlane said:


> What is the L2L?


That info I don't have, I only asked for diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Lug to lug appears to be 47/48mm, overall length 52/53mm.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The cases are already available for mods? What?? So Seiko have already manufactured a load of cases and just sent them out there by themselves for Modders to buy have they? And for a watch that you can't even buy? Could you link this please as I'd like to see it, because it really sounds like nonsense. They wouldn't even be supplying their ADs with spare parts for watches that aren't even on the market yet.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> It's going to be the same case as the current SPBs imo, so 44mm. I've seen nothing to suggest otherwise so far, and I definitely wouldn't be taking a Seiko rep's word for it.


Already confirmed six ways from Sunday its 42mm


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Already confirmed six ways from Sunday its 42mm


Who are all these people who've confirmed it? Where is this official information? Good if it is because it works for more people and I'd always want 42 over 44 myself, but obviously I'm sceptical. Stories about the cases being available for modding already just make me think there's a lot of misinformation being read by people born yesterday. I know how seiko like to reuse parts so much, hence why I expect them to just reuse an existing 44mm case that looks identical rather than bother making a new one. Happy to be proven wrong.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The skepticism here is unwarranted. The pics are literally already posted in this thread...









*Leaked* New SPB185 & SPB187 divers


So would the aluminium they've been using for ages. Doesn't get more boring than that But they use ceramic in some, steel in some, and aluminium in others. This watch family never had a ceramic bezel to begin with, so I don't see the problem. Since you can get a ceramic bezel on a $50 Parnis...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WillMK5 said:


> The skepticism here is unwarranted. The pics are literally already posted in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them already but don't you think that's odd though? When have Seiko's cases ever been available to people to mod before they even start selling a watch before? And they only supply their dealers and service centres with parts, they don't sell them direct to the public. So where have these mod cases come from?


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The pics belong to a member of this site, why don’t you ask them where they sourced it from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

yeesi said:


> Thank you sir it's my photo. It is spb187 original case and bracelet.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Hi,

1 Can you measure the case, L2L, and thickness or do u have a spec sheet?

2 Did Seiko release the cases to modders before they released watch? Where can we purchase the cases?

Thanks

Theodore B


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've messaged him. And wrt the above, Seiko would surely not be supplying parts to modders.









Where can I obtain watch parts? | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking at the mods, the watch looks 40, 41mm.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> The bezel insert looked the same as the 14x series on the only picture that we've seen of the watch.
> View attachment 15495813


Blue dial, black bezel insert? No inner ring.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

hairy said:


> This was posted by Yee Si at another location. I don't know how, but the first modded spb187?
> View attachment 15495680
> View attachment 15495681
> View attachment 15495682
> ...


This is probably a spb 077 mod. Not 18x.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I do not understand the amount of distrust in this thread. If the pictures are from a member and he is telling us it’s the SPB187 case, why are we so skeptical? It seems insulting. If you look on Instagram using the hashtag #spb187 or #spb185, you will see more examples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WillMK5 said:


> I do not understand the amount of distrust in this thread. If the pictures are from a member and he is telling us it's the SPB187 case, why are we so skeptical? It seems insulting. If you look on Instagram using the hashtag #spb187 or #spb185, you will see more examples.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because why would Seiko be supplying spares for a watch that they don't even sell yet, to anybody at all at this point? That's the reason for the scepticism. I doubt they'd even be sending them to service centres at this point yet somehow somebody's made a mod with the case and bracelet already? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no idea why they are released, but prominent modders have had the dials for at least 5 weeks. Check nafokies for a timeline.

Also, see this video for further proof that the parts are available: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

You posted the wrong video? Thats not a 187 case, it's nothing like it.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

That’s clearly a different case, you must be trolling me or didn’t watch the video...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Again, you’re missing the point. The point of the video is that the dial is available. If the dial is available for purchase for mods, and WUS members have already confirmed that the case is available, why is it so hard to understand that the parts are available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WillMK5 said:


> Again, you're missing the point. The point of the video is that the dial is available. If the dial is available for purchase for mods, and WUS members have already confirmed that the case is available, why is it so hard to understand that the parts are available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see, I skipped the bit talking about the dial.

I don't know why you keep asking me that same question. I'm pretty sure I've already explained quite clearly why I find it hard to believe. I guess maybe, if these are actually genuine parts, that they have a "man on the inside" supplying them with bits that they shouldn't be? Again, I see no reason why Seiko would be shipping spares for an unreleased watch and why anybody would be able to buy them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

And I think I’ve provided ample evidence that you can believe it. 

Edit: You keep editing your posts after I respond to you, which is difficult for others who maybe be following. Regardless, I don’t know WHY they are available, I just know they ARE available. Hopefully we can both acknowledge that the fact they ARE available seems strange but neither of us know the reasons. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WillMK5 said:


> And I think I've provided ample evidence that you can believe it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll see about that when the watch actually exists and if it's the same size.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> We'll see about that when the watch actually exists and if it's the same size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hopefully sooner than later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> You posted the wrong video? Thats not a 187 case, it's nothing like it.


That is not true !!! if you think really really hard + THC, you could see that its the same case !


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like a dialswap should be an easy fix on these. The lume dot at 3 o'clock is just awful IMO and ruins the whole watch. Personally I'm thinking of buying the 187 and switch the dial to a black one. I think that would give it a great toolwatch look.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

WillMK5 said:


> And I think I've provided ample evidence that you can believe it.
> 
> Edit: You keep editing your posts after I respond to you, which is difficult for others who maybe be following. Regardless, I don't know WHY they are available, I just know they ARE available. Hopefully we can both acknowledge that the fact they ARE available seems strange but neither of us know the reasons.


Use the quote button next time. Although I wouldn't even bother replying to those kind of posts in the first place


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> I see, I skipped the bit talking about the dial.
> 
> I don't know why you keep asking me that same question. I'm pretty sure I've already explained quite clearly why I find it hard to believe. I guess maybe, if these are actually genuine parts, that they have a "man on the inside" supplying them with bits that they shouldn't be? Again, I see no reason why Seiko would be shipping spares for an unreleased watch and why anybody would be able to buy them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes. Its quite odd that there no specs, no watch, but spare parts from the watch show up for modders? Usually there is a lag between the release of the watch and the parts showing up. I guess it's possible the parts are out there, but does not seem to be the norm. I wonder if one of these modders could do a video and actually measure the watch with a set of calipers?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm in the skeptical camp as well. I haven't seen anything credible tying these to a 42 mm case size. All we have to go on is leaked pics, and on those pics alone, my first reaction was 'same case'. Maybe they are 42mm, but I'll withhold belief until official release.

Someone getting one to mod before they are even available is highly suspect. Additionally, someone got a hold of an unreleased watch and didn't take a single pic *before* they modded it?


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Good grief guys, what possible reason would a long time member have to lie about getting a case? To win internet points? He didn’t even post the pics here, I did. 
And if we can find examples of new iPhones in the wild before release, why is it so hard to believe that manufacturing samples and prototypes for a new watch case might be floating around?
Let’s use Occam’s razor here: either the guy has a case early and posted it, or he manufactured a case that is so close he fooled us all, even though he made no attempts to sell it or profit.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Entrada | Oceanix Watches







www.relojesmadeinjapan.com





Translated:

*SEIKO PROSPEX MM200 SPB187*










Specifically, this new version (redesign) that arrives in 2020 of the Seiko Prospex "baby Marinemaster" MM200, with Caliber 6R35 bets on the colors of the 55th anniversary of the first Seiko Diver's (although it seems that they will launch 4 color versions in total).
They stand out mainly for adopting new hour and second hands, which are now more "of its older brother", the MM300, and the second hand has the typical red dot "Apocalypse Now". In addition, they will already incorporate a ceramic bezel, keeping the same sapphire of the latest versions of this solvent and fireproof model born in 1968.

*SPB187* 42mm case and high hardness coated steel bracelet. Ceramic bezel. Sapphire crystal. Caliber 6R35 automatic with precision - not negligible - of ± 15/25 seconds / day and 70 hours of power reserve. Approximate RRP € 1,150 (not confirmed).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’m pretty sceptical that these will actually have a ceramic bezel insert. All the pre-release information for the 63MAS (SPB143J1 and family) also stated that had a ceramic bezel insert which as we all know turned out to be brushed stainless steel insert with a hardening coating.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

More modded 187s. I suspect someone in a Chinese factory has sold a handful to their mates.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Two of the mods we've seen have been given a day/date movement, so I suspect were originally sample 187 cases.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

At least we now know there are existing bezel inserts or bezels that can be used with the 185/187!

Geez some of these mods really don't make any sense - aged paint or lume on the insert paired with white text and lume on the dial and hands


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Those look outstanding. The case finishing and the overall proportions are just perfect to my eyes, and on top of that we're likely going to have modding options


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Wish someone would leak the thickness and lug to lug so I could stop daydreaming it will work on my 6.25” wrist.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

I am just going to throw it out there because I am a bit of a newbie on these things. Are these mods of an OEM 185/187 using OEM parts? Or are these after market cases, after market dials, after market bezel inserts, and other after market parts? i am not a mod guy, so help a brutha out here!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I am just going to throw it out there because I am a bit of a newbie on these things. Are these mods of an OEM 185/187 using OEM parts? Or are these after market cases, after market dials, after market bezel inserts, and other after market parts? i am not a mod guy, so help a brutha out here!


They appear to be mods of Seiko 187 cases, with dials and hands from who knows where. The first photo I posted today looks like a 187 case and dial with modded bezel insert and hands, neither of which look like Seiko.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nobody knows do they. Still no proof these cases are made by Seiko and not some knock off factory. I think the latter is far more likely for reasons already stated. I'm not convinced at all that Seiko would be supplying these parts to anybody whatsoever right now. They've either been smuggled out of the factory or they're simply third party imo.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> They appear to be mods of Seiko 187 cases, with dials and hands from who knows where. The first photo I posted today looks like a 187 case and dial with modded bezel insert and hands, neither of which look like Seiko.


If the dials, hands, bezels inserts, etc are all after market parts from "who knows where", isn't it likely the cases are aftermarket too?
I maybe missing something, but why couldn't the same factories be making aftermarket cases if they can manufacture everything else?
Are Seiko's cases made in China?


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> If the dials, hands, bezels inserts, etc are all after market parts from "who knows where", isn't it likely the cases are aftermarket too?
> I maybe missing something, but why couldn't the same factories be making aftermarket cases if they can manufacture everything else?
> Are Seiko's cases made in China?


That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
A black dial









Enviado desde mi ELS-NX9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

amuro said:


> That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
> A black dial
> 
> 
> ...


what Case is 40 or 42 !! are you sure ? WTH !


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

johnMcKlane said:


> what Case is 40 or 42 !! are you sure ? WTH !


Case is 42, bezel is 40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

amuro said:


> That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
> A black dial
> 
> 
> ...


Some guy on a forum said they're OEM so that's it? Case closed? He might think they're OEM. Many people on here have bought fakes and not known any better. He's obviously not been supplied with the case by Seiko, I think we can say this with 100% confidence, so it could be from anywhere sold by any person purporting it to be OEM. All I'm saying is I don't think we should just take their word for it since it is a strange situation, and if these parts are real then they have probably acquired them as the result of some shady business.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Is there any indication of a release timeframe on these?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jjmc87 said:


> Is there any indication of a release timeframe on these?


Next month.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

They've taken it down, no doubt Seiko reminded them of the embargo until the November release, but you can see the page cached.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. 42mm in the listing name, but I'm sure we'll get the same moronic response that it must be an older version case...


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

amuro said:


> That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
> A black dial
> 
> 
> ...


Who is "that guy"?
Is "that guy" a member of this forum?
Is that his wrist in this picture? Looks good, did he list the measurements?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

So, micro bands are ripping off seiko before seiko release a watch? Ual! 

42 mm case and 40 mm bezel diameter? That is great! 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

amuro said:


> That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
> A black dial
> 
> 
> ...


14 mm thick? More than the actual MM200's 12,7 mm? Sorry but it do not believe it.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

> Some guy on a forum said they're OEM so that's it? Case closed? He might think they're OEM. Many people on here have bought fakes and not known any better. He's obviously not been supplied with the case by Seiko, I think we can say this with 100% confidence, so it could be from anywhere sold by any person purporting it to be OEM. All I'm saying is I don't think we should just take their word for it since it is a strange situation, and if these parts are real then they have probably acquired them as the result of some shady business.


The case could be supplied by seiko for trial or demo purposes. It could be a reward to the guy who sold 1000 watches last month. We don't know. But...
Hear me now, you are looking at a 100% legitimate seiko case. Designing a new case takes time. Developing the CNC program takes time. Making the tooling takes time. QC takes time. There is no way the homage makers would be able to procure a case and do all of that work before a wider release. And there is absolutely no way they would waste all the time and effort on preliminary photos and leaks, since they would have to redesign the whole thing again. 
These pictures are the real deal. 
Give it two months and we will start to see the homages show up.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

hairy said:


> The case could be supplied by seiko for trial or demo purposes. It could be a reward to the guy who sold 1000 watches last month. We don't know. But...
> Hear me now, you are looking at a 100% legitimate seiko case. Designing a new case takes time. Developing the CNC program takes time. Making the tooling takes time. QC takes time. There is no way the homage makers would be able to procure a case and do all of that work before a wider release. And there is absolutely no way they would waste all the time and effort on preliminary photos and leaks, since they would have to redesign the whole thing again.
> These pictures are the real deal.
> Give it two months and we will start to see the homages show up.


Hasn't San Martin done homages of famous Seiko watches and made them with the same or different dimensions than the original and reissues? They had no problem designing a 40mm 62mas homage, spending money on design and CNC. Chinese companies already have the design, CNC, tooling, 3D printing, and production capabilities all ready to roll. I don't see them having any barriers to replicating a case exactly or designing a case with slightly different dimensions. Maybe a Chinese company decided to make 42mm cases for modders who wanted that size?


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Hasn't San Martin done homages of famous Seiko watches and made them with different dimensions than the original and reissues?
> They had no problem designing a 40mm 62mas homage, spending money on design and CNC. Chinese companies already have the design, CNC, tooling, 3D printing, and production capabilities all ready to roll. I don't see them having any barriers to replicating a case exactly or designing a case with slightly different dimensions..


Time teddy. Time is the only thing they haven't had. Weve only had speculation and grainy pictures until very recently. Nobody is 3D printing watches except for novelty, it costs way too much compared to hard tooling. I know a watch case looks simple, but there is more work than you think to get it right.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

hairy said:


> Time teddy. Time is the only thing they haven't had. Weve only had speculation and grainy pictures until very recently. Nobody is 3D printing watches except for novelty, it costs way too much compared to hard tooling. I know a watch case looks simple, but there is more work than you think to get it right.


I hear you. Then again, many people have been complaining about the size of the MM200, MM300, and many other models for years. Perhaps they had a 42mm case in development for modders or homage companies for quite a while. The mystery should be answered in a few weeks either way.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here we go again when the conspiracy theories....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WillMK5 said:


> Here we go again when the conspiracy theories....


...When what? When where? When who?
Nobody posting 44mm really gives a damn. It's just fun peeing on your campfire cause you're so damn confident before official release.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll believe that these cases are aftermarket fakes when one of you guys buys one... They're for sale, right? The manufacturer has gone to a lot of trouble to reproduce a new Seiko before its release, so they must be really easy to buy.



Or someone in the Chinese Seiko factory has got hold of half a dozen cases, and given them to his modder mates.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'll believe nothing until @boatswain reviews it


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

More mod pics


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lovely blue dial on the 187. And that case is fantastic! Looking forward to seeing pics with the real bezel inserts and hands...


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> It's just fun peeing on your campfire cause you're so damn confident before official release.


Well if this isn't telling...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> More mod pics
> 
> View attachment 15519949
> 
> ...


That blue dial certainly is a stunner!


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

Those mods look amazing, both black on black and blue on blue, such a shame that they won't exist at retail, and the cost of swapping in a 187 dial on a 185 watch would be insane given they look to be both already overpriced.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Stunning mods. I wonder where the handsets are from. Original SLA025 for the blue and SLA039 for the black? The color of the lume and the surface fits perfectly to the index markers. So i don´t think they are aftermarket. But who knows. I have asked the guy at insta but did not get a reply so far.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> ...When what? When where? When who?
> Nobody posting 44mm really gives a damn. It's just fun peeing on your campfire cause you're so damn confident before official release.


I'm sure it will be 42mm, but I would laugh if it's the same 44mm case as the previous SPB models. Doesn't affect me either way as I'm not buying one.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Those cases look great on wrist, at least from an overhead perspective. I wonder what the wrist sizes are though..


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's a bit odd only going down to 42mm if they're trying to appeal to people wanting smaller watches. All those people want 40mm or less and think 42mm is still too big. This new case in these photos doesn't really look any smaller than an MM300 except the thickness obviously. It will be interesting to see them side by side when it's released as this still looks like a big watch imo. This one looks like it has a bigger dial than the MM too. I'm guessing when we eventually see them together the difference in size won't be very noticeable at all.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nanda said:


> Stunning watches. I wonder where the handsets sets are from. Original SLA025 for the blue and SLA039 for the black? The color of the lume and the surface fits perfectly to the index markers. So i don´t think they are aftermarket. But who knows. I have asked the guy at insta but did not get a reply so far.


This is the black and black


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I think I will also swap the hands as soon as I get the SPB187. The originals are quite okay, but the set from the SLA039 is unbeatable.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

If these are released next month then I'm guessing the prices won't drop until spring or early summer? And then it would probably end up somewhere around $1000.

I've been waiting on the 187, to see if I should put together the mod below (or something very similar). But Seiko's price hikes are a bit much. It would only cost around $350-$400 if I put together a mod using a Crystaltimes no-crown guard SKX case with my existing OEM dials & hands. The only thing I'd really want is the 20mm bracelet instead 22mm on the SKX case.

Anyone else seriously considering the 185/187 but having a hard time justifying the cost?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The higher costs for the SPB185/7 are mainly caused by the movement, afaik. You are fully right to consider to build a mod based on the no-crown case from Crystaltimes. Even with an original dial and original hands the costs would be significantly lower. But if you want a 6R35 with 70 h power reserve (instead of a 4R35 with 41 h) you will be in the 1.000 USD range.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> It's a bit odd only going down to 42mm if they're trying to appeal to people wanting smaller watches. All those people want 40mm or less and think 42mm is still too big. This new case in these photos doesn't really look any smaller than an MM300 except the thickness obviously. It will be interesting to see them side by side when it's released as this still looks like a big watch imo. This one has a bigger dial than the MM too. I'm guessing when we eventually see them together the difference in size won't be very noticeable at all.


Larger dial than the MM? Official information, or misinformation?

You shouldn't really write about other members and their posting of unsubstantiated information and then do it yourself.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it looks bigger. Happy now? I've edited my post so it's obvious it's my observation.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

More mods from 'snowman' Futaba114 (blue 187 above)

187 mod on left, 025 on right in both pics


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Joll71 said:


> More mods from 'snowman' Futaba114 (blue 187 above)
> 
> 187 mod on left, 025 on right in both pics
> 
> ...


Very nice mod !


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Engi said:


> Very nice mod !


I'd rather see an untouched 185 or 7!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> I'd rather see an untouched 185 or 7!


Same. Although I'm not getting one, I'm looking forward to seeing them. None of these mods do anything for me.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Joll71 said:


> I'd rather see an untouched 185 or 7!


I agree, anyway that is a nice mod


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Engi said:


> I agree, anyway that is a nice mod


It is indeed.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

You know, I go back and forth on the 3:00 section of the dial. I initially liked the mini lume marker - then I couldn't unsee the asymmetry once it was pointed out - now I am sort of on the fence. I think that 3:00 date windows are inherently unbalanced, so I feel like you can either try to mask/blend them in or you can just lean into asymmetry. This dial seems like it is trying to do the latter and I think I am OK with it, even though it does feel like it is pulling the watch to the right.

Maybe not, though. I keep changing my mind - even as I am typing. 

I definitely would have preferred if they had extended the 6 and 9 indices onto the track.

Beyond that, though, my current hangup is with the date window itself - namely the apparent lack of bevel. Again, don't know if these are production dials; however, none of the stills or videos with these dials seem to show any beveling - which is a shame. The SBP143/5/7/9 family all have a nicely beveled date window, as do a number of non-framed windows from classic Seiko dive watches - so it would definitely fit with Seiko's current design language. It would also help with the 'lean into it' vibe I mentioned. 

I imagine that it was not possible to have the lume marker tall enough to line up with the added height of either a frame or bevel around the 6R35 date window while still keeping the smaller dial they were aiming for. Which now adds to my resentment of that lume marker.

Man, I really can't decide if I like this (still theoretical) watch. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Why don't they just have a lumibrite date wheel? I don't know if I'd actually like the look of it without seeing it, but I imagine it would be a good way to have a lumed 3 marker without having to squeeze an actual lume marker in there too. Thinking about it, I guess it would be too hard to make, having to have the lume very carefully applied in and around numbers (unless the numbers can be put on top of the lume), and Seiko probably wouldn't be the best to attempt such a thing. I think we all know how that would go.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

It seems so strange that there are so many mods prerelease and we haven't even seen an un-modded one.

I think I've seen more modded ones in this thread so far than I have ever seen of the previous MM200's and it's not even on the market yet.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> It seems so strange that there are so many mods prerelease and we haven't even seen an un-modded one.
> 
> I think I've seen more modded ones in this thread so far than I have ever seen of the previous MM200's and it's not even on the market yet.


Careful. You're getting dangerously close to a 'why are you being so obtuse?' reply.

The 187 is actually 44mm. My neighbor who says he has a 2022 Camaro with 900hp told me and he never lies.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> More mods from 'snowman' Futaba114 (blue 187 above)
> 
> 187 mod on left, 025 on right in both pics
> 
> ...


I am just throwing it out there that perhaps some of these mods are the new fiftyfourwatches.com SLA025 homage titanium watch with an unlicensed dial. The case is 42mm with a 40mm bezel and 19mm lug width. The rubber is from Uncle Seiko. I have seen modder photos of this case with unlicensed dials on IG.

If Seiko eventually makes a black and gold version of this watch to match my SRP775 Turtle, I'll be all over it like a rash.

From the fiftyfivewatches website










Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

By the way. The FiftyFour looks great and has great specs. The main noticeable difference to the original - beside the name - is the screwed bottom. But the name is a No-Go to me.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

The mid case is pretty different:


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

At this rate, the Homages will be available before the genuine product.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I have confirmed today that these watches will be available in Japan in December.

Tapatalk を使用して私の GM1910 から送信


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Can't wait to see this release.


----------



## SeikoFriends (Apr 20, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> More mod pics
> 
> View attachment 15519949
> 
> ...


Hi!! I am the Snowman(FUTABA114)
I made those mods.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

SeikoFriends said:


> Hi!! I am the Snowman(FUTABA114)
> I made those mods.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for replying here.

Please did you use actual original Seiko SPB185/187 cases ?

If yes, which are its dimensions ? Thanks


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

This is a video of that same mod, right?:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGX1F5nnPe8/


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

SeikoFriends said:


> Hi!! I am the Snowman(FUTABA114)
> I made those mods.
> Thanks for sharing.


Hi Snowman! Fantastic mods mate! Really nice work. You would make us all very happy if you could drop a pic of the 185 and 187 before the work, if possible.

Joll


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Just to muddy the waters regarding the cases and the realms of what's possible...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

wildenkidu said:


> This is a video of that same mod, right?:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGX1F5nnPe8/


No, the case is different, see the lugs area, and that is titanium, not ss case


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Engi said:


> No, the case is different, see the lugs area, and that is titanium, not ss case


Thank you. That's why I posted - was having difficulty distinguishing between some of the mod shots and this one is clearly not the SPB185/187 case.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

In Japan, it will be sold in December with model numbers "sbdc125" and "sbdc127".


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Both look really great honestly. I'll probably go for the black dial and end up swapping out the insert at some point


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

That 185 is fabulous. On my shopping list for sure!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

This is good !!








【追記あり】SEIKO　プロスペックス2020　秋冬最新カタログ紹介　SBDC125　SBDC127


こんにちは、お昼に用事で出ていたので帰りに時計屋さんに行くとプロスペックスの2020　秋冬最新カタログを入手出来ました。SEIKOさんのホームページにもまだ出ていない商品もあり、見ごたえがありましたので、紹介です。【追記】2020年11月1




myfavoritegoods.net


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The blue dial really pops in that photo.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

These look really good, just wish there was an all black version. Altho I have to admit the blue is growing on me - the recent leaked wrist shot was pretty underwhelming, but the catalogue shot above looks great. Not long to go till we some high quality legit images hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread has gone all 2020. These are watches we wanted, finally announced, and yet here we are being showered in pics of bizarre mods or homages instead of the actual pieces and bickering about unconfirmed specs.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

These look fantastic in the Japanese photos!


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

I agree - both of these look great. I really like the look of the blue dial on the SPB187.
At this point, I will probably wait to see what the reviews and user experience with these 2 models are while awaiting the SPB207, hopefully early next year - all the while hoping that the only gold is on the second hand (and not framing the hands/indices like on the SPB105).

Great to see some more concrete photos of these!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Minoru said:


> In Japan, it will be sold in December with model numbers "sbdc125" and "sbdc127".
> 
> View attachment 15523229
> 
> ...


I was going for the spb 079, but after this photo of the 185, I will wait. Wait for the release, for the price and for the dollar/Real ratio to drop. I will wait a long, long time. Looks amazing! 
I dont like the steel bezel model, however.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll wait for the black on black (or for the blue on blue) that I believe will be issued soon. I'm not for mixed colors ...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wish they had black on black to, I wish the Re-imagined SPB149 series had a black on black instead of grey. Yuck


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

At least they’re now confirmed as being 42mm


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Loving the blue dial model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Iron swan said:


> Figured these guys should have their own thread.
> 
> View attachment 15225515
> 
> ...


What ref# is this Seiko gmt?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> It's a bit odd only going down to 42mm if they're trying to appeal to people wanting smaller watches. All those people want 40mm or less and think 42mm is still too big. This new case in these photos doesn't really look any smaller than an MM300 except the thickness obviously. It will be interesting to see them side by side when it's released as this still looks like a big watch imo. This one looks like it has a bigger dial than the MM too. I'm guessing when we eventually see them together the difference in size won't be very noticeable at all.


I don't agree with you on that. Have you tired the previous (current) versions on such as the 063 etc? did you see boatswains review? While the case is 44mm because of the polished chamfers and edges and the bezel being only 41mm the watch wears MUCH smaller than 44mm. Check out Bruce Williams video- he does a comparison. I have the 053 and it's 42.7mm I think and wears and looks much bigger than the 06x series.

if these new cases are 42mm and the same design principals apply, then the new ones will have a 39-40mm bezel and be awesome. Ill wait till they come out and I can try in person.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

time+tide said:


> What ref# is this Seiko gmt?


It looks like the SNR035.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Engi said:


> I'll wait for the black on black (or for the blue on blue) that I believe will be issued soon. I'm not for mixed colors ...


Same here. And I'm sure Seiko will bring out a black on black version in the near future.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> It looks like the SNR035.


Thanks for the ref#!!!
i don't know why I find this watch very intriguing!
Its a tad too big for my wrists but man I like it!!!!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Don't think anyone posted this: official dimensions from the Prospex winter catalogue.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

It will obviously come down to case shape, but those are nice dimensions (for me, at least): shorter/narrower than the SPB077 series - as expected; longer/wider than the SPB143 series. Pleasantly, thinner than both. I found the SPB077s to be comfortable but the lug-to-lug/endlink-to-endlink on bracelet was right at the edge of my tastes.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

wildenkidu said:


> It will obviously come down to case shape, but those are nice dimensions (for me, at least): shorter/narrower than the SPB077 series - as expected; longer/wider than the SPB143 series. Pleasantly, thinner than both. I found the SPB077s to be comfortable but the lug-to-lug/endlink-to-endlink on bracelet was right at the edge of my tastes.


For comparison, official dims for the 077 are 51 x 44 x 12.7. It wears like a dream, so the new case size is a big win for those wanting the 6159 style but a bit smaller.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Excellent - 42mm it is. I shall be picking one of these up!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Joll71 said:


> Don't think anyone posted this: official dimensions from the Prospex winter catalogue.
> 
> View attachment 15529725


Glad we can finally put the dimension debate to rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Hmmm spb187 vs spb149. What a tough choice.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> For comparison, official dims for the 077 are 51 x 44 x 12.7. It wears like a dream, so the new case size is a big win for those wanting the 6159 style but a bit smaller.


Interesting (sort of) - the official dimensions on the global Seiko SPB077J1 page are 44 x 12.7 x 51, as you mentioned. However, the official dimensions on the US SPB077 page are 44 x 13.1 x 51.
In either case, I am happy with either "not thicker" or "slightly thinner"


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

wildenkidu said:


> Interesting (sort of) - the official dimensions on the global Seiko SPB077J1 page are 44 x 12.7 x 51, as you mentioned. However, the official dimensions on the US SPB077 page are 44 x 13.1 x 51.
> In either case, I am happy with either "not thicker" or "slightly thinner"


I thought Seiko had managed to start standardising their measurements across the different regions, but obviously not!

I find my 077 to be nicely thin compared to my other Seikos, so I'd be fine with the 185 being even slightly thicker. Big bonus if it is thinner!


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

12.5mm thick vs 13.5mm on the SKX - nice!


WillMK5 said:


> Glad we can finally put the dimension debate to rest.


It seems that people figured out the width and length a while ago so I honestly don't get what was causing the disagreement


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> 12.5mm thick vs 13.5mm on the SKX - nice!
> 
> It seems that people figured out the width and length a while ago so I honestly don't get what was causing the disagreement


I think the nature of the internet allows people to be anonymous naysayers just because.

Either way, the good news here is that Seiko fans are getting a watch they have been asking for for a long time. While not perfect, it's certainly close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy. I can’t believe they did it making this case style at 42. It is going to be amazing. I am sure it will wear like a 40 or perhaps even a tad smaller.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good. Based on the used characters the case is made from steel (not titanium, as partly assumed).









I do not believe that the diameter is 2 mm less than on the SPB077. I think that they have measured the bezel for the SPB185/7 and the total width (without crown) for the SPB077. But we will see.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

49mm lug to lug, I can probably wear it around my bicep! I still might try it, looks gorgeous.


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

Nanda said:


> I do not believe that the diameter is 2 mm less than on the SPB077. I think that they have measured the bezel for the SPB185/7 and the total width (without crown) for the SPB077. But we will see.


why would Seiko suddenly change how they measure their watches just for this model, lol?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

@SeikoFriends could you share info about the mod parts you're using? Are they made specifically for these new models and will they be available for purchase?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

praetor47 said:


> why would Seiko suddenly change how they measure their watches just for this model, lol?


Not suddenly. Just from my experience. The measurement differ from watch to watch and even on official Seiko websites the dimensions for the same watches can differ.

The diameter of the SPB077 is 42 mm, the width (without crown) is 44 mm. Based on my knowledge the SPB185/7 will have the same width.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nanda said:


> Not suddenly. Just from my experience. The measurement differ from watch to watch and even on official Seiko websites the dimensions for the same watches can differ.
> 
> The diameter of the SPB077 is 42 mm, the width (without crown) is 44 mm. Based on my knowledge the SPB185/7 will have the same width.


You're wrong. The case width of the 185/7 is 42. (And I don't know what you mean by the diameter of the 077 being 42. Do you mean bezel diameter? That's just under 41 on the 077.)


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

brianinCA said:


> Weird. The steel bezel version appears to have a chapter ring, which makes it look bland to me.


Reflections in the crystal.

Skickat från min SM-G965F via Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Sounds good. Based on the used characters the case is made from steel (not titanium, as partly assumed).
> View attachment 15530370
> 
> 
> I do not believe that the diameter is 2 mm less than on the SPB077. I think that they have measured the bezel for the SPB185/7 and the total width (without crown) for the SPB077. But we will see.


huh? Lol



praetor47 said:


> why would Seiko suddenly change how they measure their watches just for this model, lol?


👆🏻


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Not suddenly. Just from my experience. The measurement differ from watch to watch and even on official Seiko websites the dimensions for the same watches can differ.
> 
> The diameter of the SPB077 is 42 mm, the width (without crown) is 44 mm. Based on my knowledge the SPB185/7 will have the same width.


the only difference in Seiko websites, if ever, is thickness where the crystal counts or is not counted. The diameter has NEVER been measured or reported different.

These new watches have been confirmed to have a 42mm case size, and with the bezel being smaller than the case will most certainly wear like a 40mm watch.

please refer to @boatswain review of the SBDC063- case 44mm & bezel 41mm- wears much smaller. I have the 053 42.7mm and it wears much wider than the 06x series.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the SPB077 and SPB051 as well. My impression is the same.

Regards the size of the 185/187 I have still in mind the comparison by Hippopotamodon posted here. The proportions were comprehensible to me. Maybe the lower part of the picture should have been reduced in size. I am looking forward to the first real comparison.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Nanda said:


> I have the SPB077 and SPB051 as well. My impression is the same.
> 
> Regards the size of the 185/187 I have still in mind the comparison by Hippopotamodon posted here. The proportions were comprehensible to me. Maybe the lower part of the picture should have been reduced in size. I am looking forward to the first real comparison.
> 
> View attachment 15535576


The concept when I made this picture was that because the two watches have the same movement (6R family) the date window will be at the same distance from the center of the watch. So I lined them up with that in mind. However it looks that I was wrong with my initial assumption that the two watches share the same case. Time will tell, let's just wait and see.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The size and position of the date window is an important indication for comparison. Under the condition that the date wheel will have the same print it was no mistake to match the two parts as you did. I hope to have the 187 in my hands very soon.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

42, 44 mm, I do not care. That blue one made me give up getting the 079. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Hippopotamodon said:


> The concept when I made this picture was that because the two watches have the same movement (6R family) the date window will be at the same distance from the center of the watch. So I lined them up with that in mind. However it looks that I was wrong with my initial assumption that the two watches share the same case. Time will tell, let's just wait and see.





Nanda said:


> The size and position of the date window is an important indication for comparison. Under the condition that the date wheel will have the same print it was no mistake to match the two parts as you did. I hope to have the 187 in my hands very soon.


But they don't have the same EXACT movement. The old one is 6R15 and the new one is 6R35. I don't think it's inconceivable that the date wheel diameter has or could be changed depending on the watch model. Seiko says it's 42mm so I'm not sure what all the debate is about? Should be slightly smaller than the old 44mm model.


----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

I might be tempted for one of those ; for once I like the size shape/case size/hands set on a Seiko diver. I just hope aftermarket ceramic bezels will be available at some point !


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

These WILL be a 42mm case and will thus wear exactly like I’d want it to- smaller!

Seriously I’m no Seiko fanboy but if money wasn’t an option I’d have the 147, one of these new MM200, the new SPB157 alpinist along with my sarb033, sbdc053 and mini turtle.

That is a lot of Seiko’s!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> These WILL be a 42mm case and will thus wear exactly like I'd want it to- smaller!
> 
> Seriously I'm no Seiko fanboy but if money wasn't an option I'd have the 147, one of these new MM200, the new SPB157 alpinist along with my sarb033, sbdc053 and mini turtle.
> 
> That is a lot is Seiko's!


You're in denial buddy


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm really excited to see how these watches present size-wise. I'm a huge fan of the MM200 and have a PADI on stock silicone and black dial on bracelet. I think the design is absolutely superb - case, bezel and dial. I think there's going to be a whole bunch of guys with below average size wrists who are going to lose it over these.

I'm ok with the contentious arrow hands on the full size MM200, but I think the new hands will fit better with the scaled down case.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hurry up Seiko, my eye's are beginning to wander 😂 😂


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

amuro said:


> That guy said the dial and case are OEM. Bezel is 40mm, case 42mm,L to L is 48,4mm and 14mm thick
> A black dial
> 
> 
> ...


Good god man, that looks INCREDIBLE! 
I don't love the 12 o'clock index, but other than that it's damn near perfection. I could easily get over that index.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> More mods from 'snowman' Futaba114 (blue 187 above)
> 
> 187 mod on left, 025 on right in both pics
> 
> ...


Good googley moogley! You're killing me smalls!
That watch but with the standard black & white bezel swapped in, at 42mm, is what my perfect Seiko looks like. That's exit watch territory for me.

Of course I'd rather it be an authentic SLA with a proper hi-beat movement and a scaled down 42mm, 300m monoblock case, but Seiko will likely never make that watch. 
But I'm somewhat hopeful they'll make a black & gold dial version in this new case, like in these pics. 
I can't bring myself to swap in a fake/homage aftermarket dial but I'm fine with swapping a bezel insert.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I’ll bet Seiko make a gilt version in the next couple of years.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Techme said:


> I'm really excited to see how these watches present size-wise. I'm a huge fan of the MM200 and have a PADI on stock silicone and black dial on bracelet. I think the design is absolutely superb - case, bezel and dial. I think there's going to be a whole bunch of guys with below average size wrists who are going to lose it over these.


The average wrist size around the world is somewhat under 7", and somewhat over 7" in North America. I would imagine a 42/49mm watch being pretty chunky on a "below average" wrist!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> The average wrist size around the world is somewhat under 7", and *somewhat over 7" in North America*. I would imagine a 42/49mm watch being pretty chunky on a "below average" wrist!


I wonder why 🥱


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> The average wrist size around the world is somewhat under 7", and somewhat over 7" in North America. I would imagine a 42/49mm watch being pretty chunky on a "below average" wrist!


Over the life of the MM200 thread there's been a lot of people with under 7 inch wrists asking if the watch will fit. It's usually suggested that they give it a miss. Quite a few people have bought it anyway because they love the design. As I'm sure you already know, the MM200 is some what a mirage. It appears large at 44 mm on paper, but wears much smaller on the wrist due the bezel diameter being quite a bit smaller than the case. If this new watch also wears smaller, I think it will open up the door for a few more people.


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

New photos from nafokies insta.

Black/black mod

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHaGcItnNmn/

Blue/silver mod:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHaGZtqHCc_/

Looking really good. Waiting for bezel dimensions and some photos on small wrists, since lately my skx013 feels too small for a dive watch, even on my 6.25 inches wrist.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

o410o said:


> New photos from nafokies insta.
> 
> Black/black mod
> 
> ...


Wow - that blue/silver is so close to the perfect vacation watch I have in my head. Does it look like those two are just straight bezel insert swaps?
I am also curious about the heft of these models. I thought my dream was a 39mm diver - until I tried one on and it felt a little twee (7.25" wrist). When I tried on the spb143, even that felt a little less substantial than I was hoping for.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

o410o said:


> New photos from nafokies insta.
> 
> Black/black mod
> 
> ...


It's a mod. At present little information on what's original and what isn't.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

wildenkidu said:


> Wow - that blue/silver is so close to the perfect vacation watch I have in my head. Does it look like those two are just straight bezel insert swaps?
> I am also curious about the heft of these models. I thought my dream was a 39mm diver - until I tried one on and it felt a little twee (7.25" wrist). When I tried on the spb143, even that felt a little less substantial than I was hoping for.


Yep looks like a straight swap.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Correction - he says he swapped the dials.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

New photos on IG from Yeesi, another dial or bezel insert swap:


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My guess is that we're looking at a MM200 with a dial swap, possibly a crystal change to a bevel edge (if not possible then theory blown). See how the black bezel insert is a perfect fit (guess is oe mm200) yet there's a gap around the outer edge of the silver insert. The skx bezel insert outer diameter leaves such a gap. I know, I tried it.

Edit: The Nafokies Insta pictures. The Yeesi pics above are not a MM200 case.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The case finishing on these looks fantastic. Seiko have really nailed it here.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> My guess is that we're looking at a MM200 with a dial swap, possibly a crystal change to a bevel edge (if not possible then theory blown). See how the black bezel insert is a perfect fit (guess is oe mm200) yet there's a gap around the outer edge of the silver insert. The skx bezel insert outer diameter leaves such a gap. I know, I tried it.


What? That's clearly not a MM200 case...

EDIT: Neither Nafokies or Yeesi are MM200 cases. I'm wearing an 077 right now...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> What? That's clearly not a MM200 case...
> 
> EDIT: Neither Nafokies or Yeesi are MM200 cases. I'm wearing an 077 right now...


I edited to say the Yessi pics aren't a mm200 case. I'm not too sure about the nafokies. I'm also wearing a mm200 right now.
Of course the only people who know for sure are those who modded the pieces to start with. It would help if the were able to divulge a little more information. I would if they were mine.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> I edited to say the Yessi pics aren't a mm200 case. I'm not too sure about the nafokies. I'm also wearing a mm200 right now.
> Of course the only people who know for sure are those who modded the pieces to start with. It would help if the were able to divulge a little more information. I would if they were mine.


It's annoying that these modders don't put out a 'before' picture! But if you compare your MM200, the outer edge of the bottom lugs run up past the 0 in 40 and up to the crown - the lugs on the new 185/7 case are shorter (as well as narrower) and stop at the 4 and before the crown. The new case also has a much thinker polished band where the endlink meets the case. And the case doesn't curve upwards to hide the sides of the bezel.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Annoying though the swaps are, this is the first look we've had of the new handset. It's much nicer than the one used in the 143 and 151.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Seems I was wrong.
Nafokies claims its a complete, original 185/7 with the dials swapped around, black on black.
Which is cool as it looks fantastic.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> New photos on IG from Yeesi, another dial or bezel insert swap:
> 
> View attachment 15541564
> 
> ...


Looks great it's like a baby Marine Master.. question does it have DiaShield?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

You guys notice that the center link of the bracelet has a brushed top but polished rounded portions? 

Whole thing looks fantastic. I hope they sell a ton of these!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Looks great it's like a baby Marine Master.. question does it have DiaShield?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes see post 462


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's another angle on the case, from Yeesi's earlier mod.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

hairy said:


> You guys notice that the center link of the bracelet has a brushed top but polished rounded portions?
> 
> Whole thing looks fantastic. I hope they sell a ton of these!


I _did not_ notice that - looks great! I am a sucker for a nice bracelet.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> The case finishing on these looks fantastic. Seiko have really nailed it here.





Joll71 said:


> Annoying though the swaps are, this is the first look we've had of the new handset. It's much nicer than the one used in the 143 and 151.


These really do look fantastic and really well finished. The latest photos leave me wondering whether I will have the patience to wait for the theoretical SPB207.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> New photos on IG from Yeesi, another dial or bezel insert swap:
> 
> View attachment 15541564
> 
> ...


Still trying to get my head round the 3 o'clock marker, on an otherwise flawless watch from Seiko. Agreed about the hands looking better than the 143/51, and I rather like those hands. Looking forward to the early adopters' reviews and in hand photos! Boatswain?!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

konners said:


> Still trying to get my head round the 3 o'clock marker, on an otherwise flawless watch from Seiko. Agreed about the hands looking better than the 143/51, and I rather like those hands. Looking forward to the early adopters' reviews and in hand photos! Boatswain?!


I was super excited when the original leaked renders came out at the beginning of the year and was certain that I would get it when it comes out. That revised 3 o'clock lume plot killed it for me - yes I'm OCD about symmetry and all that as that's my own personal preference. May now pick up a Willard or original MM200 instead.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Slant said:


> I was super excited when the original leaked renders came out at the beginning of the year and was certain that I would get it when it comes out. That revised 3 o'clock lume plot killed it for me - yes I'm OCD about symmetry and all that as that's my own personal preference. May now pick up a Willard or original MM200 instead.


A framed date window would've been better, throw in a black/gold colorway and it's perfect.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Nafokies teasing us mortals


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a great handset.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Both of these models (and the new Shoguns) are now up on Seiko's site. Link below.

Diameter: 42 ㎜
Lug to lug: 48.8 ㎜
Thickness: 12.5 ㎜
6R35 automatic movement

SEIKO PROSPEX SPB185J1 / SBDC125 JDM


SEIKO PROSPEX SPB187J1 / SBDC127 JDM


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

I guess these new releases now warrant an official thread


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Review and pics at Fratello


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> Review and pics at Fratello











Seiko SPB185 Dive Watch With A Smart "Shovel" Seconds Hand


The SPB185 is a very solid, fairly-priced, handsomely designed dive watch, vaulted to the next level by a fleeting flash of red...




www.fratellowatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

J_Aquino said:


> I guess these new releases now warrant an official thread


I STARTED ONE HERE


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I much prefer the black with steel insert. Seems nearly everybody else prefers the blue.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Great to wake up to an official announcement and some reviews! Will have to see if my preferred AD in the area has any in stock. 

I will say that I am relatively new to the watch world and to Seiko in particular - this is my first time actually following rumors in anticipation of a release. I have genuinely enjoyed the discussion and arguments on this thread - it has been a fun introduction to WUS for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Jeez, talk about dilemmas. 
I love the styling of the SPB185. 
But...
I love that the SPB189 comes in titanium.

Why oh why isn't there a titanium version of the SPB185?


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

That Fratello review by Rob Nudds, lol. A lesson in how to reach a word count with random fluff without actually saying anything with real content. He mentioned having 6.5 inch wrist and didn't even talk about how it wore


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> That Rob Nudds guy in the Fratello review seemed like he just trying to reach a certain word count with random fluff and hardly said anything worth reading. He mentioned having 6.5 inch wrist and didn't even talk about how it wore


It felt like he was writing about a picture.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> That Fratello review by Rob Nudds, lol. A lesson in how to reach a word count with random fluff without actually saying anything with real content. He mentioned having 6.5 inch wrist and didn't even talk about how it wore


He didn't mention the 6159, or the marinemaster, or the 077... but he did compare it to a sumo! Lots of chaff, no real content, but some nice pics. Really great to finally see the 185 - that's a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

And more - Monochrome review


















Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Diver's 1968 SPB185J1 & SPB187J1


The classic 1968-inspired diver's watch, with new aesthetics for 2020. We review the Seiko Prospex Diver's 1968 Reinterpretation SPB185J1 & SPB187J1.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Good lord. Ok I’m selling my lorier Neptune v3 and my mini turtle, going to my ad and seeing these, the 147 and the new alpinist sans rotating inner bezel. Decisions decisions...really not enough money and too many watches I want.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Engi said:


> No, the case is different, see the lugs area, and that is titanium, not ss case


That's the Fiftyfour case (same caseback and form-fitted strap)


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

TheGent said:


> Review and pics at Fratello


Man that black is killer!

I really don't need another black dial diver. Must. Resist.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Got my SBDC127 (SPB187) today, faster than expected. Definitely like it a lot.
Is it way expensive? Yes most definitely.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Man that black is killer!
> 
> I really don't need another black dial diver. Must. Resist.


As I was once told... resistance is futile.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

I had promised myself to keep a four-watch collection. Then I saw this SPB thing, and I relented. I am weak!


----------



## reb00ted (Dec 30, 2020)

Awesome shots! It really looks tempting, however I will not be able to try it in person as it is not in stocks here... what is your wrist size for reference?


----------

